#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  حسام عمر علي كرسي التعارف

## boukybouky

[frame="3 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اليوم معنا علي الكرسي نجمنا اللي مشرفنا في القنوات الفضائية 

و هو بيدعو لناديه بالفوز.......(بس أنا أهلاوية)  :4:   :4:  

صاحب الروح المرحة المختفية وراء الردود المختصرة 

أكيد طبعاً عرفتوا من هو هو نجمنا حسام عمر الذي طالما أمتعنا بالأفلام الجميلة 

و الأخبار الرياضية الممتعة ...شخصية محبوبة و تلقائية يعني من الآخر ابن بلد

من اليوم معكم علي كرسي التعارف لنتعرف عليه أكثر و أكثر نسأله و نحاوره 

بس عايزين ردود مطولة  علي قد ما تقدر  :y:  فلنبدأ علي بركة الله 

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

أنا سوف أفتتح الأسئلة : 

1- عرفنا ياريت بنفسك براحتك خالص و بدون إختصار

2- قرأت لك في موضوع كيف تعيش هادئ الأعصاب أنه صعب تنفيذ تلك النصائح..هل أنت عصبي إلي هذه الدرجة؟؟؟؟ و متي تظهر عصبيتك عادة؟؟؟ و ما هو أكثر شئ يعصبك؟؟؟

3- ماذا تعني لك الصداقة؟؟؟ و ماذا يعني لك غدر صديق؟؟؟؟

4- ما هي صلتك بكتب الطب؟؟؟

سوف أكتفي بهذا القدر الآن فلي عودة إن شاء الله 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## sea_wolf

هههههههههههههههههههه
اخيرا زنقوك 
جيلك جيلك 
واستنانى 
يا حبيب قلبى يا حسام 
طلعت فى التلفزيون  والنهردة فى المنتدى 
ربنا يخللينا الكورسى يا رب 
دعوة منى الى جميع الاهلاوي فى المنتدى  ان يحضرو ويجهزو الاسئلة 
واحب اسمع اغنيه 
جالك يوم 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه
حسام انا بهزر متزعلش

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن العزيز / حسام عمر
أهلاً بيك منور الكرسى . أعرف أن حسام محبوب من الجميع وكمان من الأهلوية وانا منهم . السؤال يا حسام المجموعة الموجودة فى الزمالك من اللاعبين هى نفسها نفس المجموعة التى كانت موجودة فى عصر مرتضى منصور نائباً ثم  رئيساً . كانت تحقق خسائر للزمالك ولمصر كلها لأن الزمالك قطب الكرة المصرية والأن هذه المجموعة تحقق المكاسب . ترى ما السبب يا كبير الزمالكوية ؟ سؤال من أهلاوى يحبك

----------


## أم أحمد

*اهلا بيك يا حسام علي الكرسي*
*الكرسي نور بوجودك عليه   * 

*نبدأ بقي الاسئلة* 

*1- ما هي هواياتك ؟*

*2- اري لك مواضيع كثيرة في قاعة المطبخ هل تجيد الطبخ ؟ وما هي الانواع التي تجيد طهيها؟  * 

*3- بتحب تقرا لمين من الكتاب؟*

*4-ما هو الانطباع الذي اخذته عن الاعضاء بعد مقابلتهم؟ وهل كما كنت تتخيلهم؟*

*5- انت ليه بتحب الزمالك اوي كده؟  * 

*اتمني لك وقت ممتع علي الكرسي  *

----------


## حسام عمر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> اليوم معنا علي الكرسي نجمنا اللي مشرفنا في القنوات الفضائية 
> 
> و هو بيدعو لناديه بالفوز.......(بس أنا أهلاوية)   
> 
> صاحب الروح المرحة المختفية وراء الردود المختصرة 
> 
> أكيد طبعاً عرفتوا من هو هو نجمنا حسام عمر الذي طالما أمتعنا بالأفلام الجميلة 
> ...


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


شكرا ً للكلام الجميل يا بوكي بوكي 


اما الردود فده طبع فيا المختصر المفيد


وححاول ابحبح شويه من عندي


ان شالله محد حوش


وربنا يسهل بأذن الله

ويا مسهل يا رب

وندخل على الاسئله

----------


## حسام عمر

> أنا سوف أفتتح الأسئلة :



  يا مسهل يا رب





> 1- عرفنا ياريت بنفسك براحتك خالص و بدون إختصار





حسام الدين محمد احمد علي عمر

محاسب

السن 33  ونص


غير متزوج ومش ناوي



اسكن في العباسيه في القاهره


تليفون   ولا بلاش اداره المنتدى ترفض ذالك





> 2- قرأت لك في موضوع كيف تعيش هادئ الأعصاب أنه صعب تنفيذ تلك النصائح..هل أنت عصبي إلي هذه الدرجة؟؟؟؟ و متي تظهر عصبيتك عادة؟؟؟ و ما هو أكثر شئ يعصبك؟؟؟





انا عصبي جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ً وشديد الانفعال


مما يسبب مشاكل  كثيره



 تظهر عصبيتي


عند  رؤيه موقف او كلام ميعجبونيش والشخص الامامي يكون بارد




واكثر شيء بيعصبنى الغلط في الدين او في مصر 






> 3- ماذا تعني لك الصداقة؟؟؟ و ماذا يعني لك غدر صديق؟؟؟؟





الصداقه  تعني وجود اخ لك يشاركك همومك افراحك


يكون خير عون لك وقت الشده و الفرح


والصديق الحق من هو يرك نفسك بكل وضوح


غدر الصديق


عندي  زي مكون معرفـتـوش قبل كده اي شخص لم التقي به


واتجنبه تما ما ً لعدم حدوث كارثه من ناحيتي






> 4- ما هي صلتك بكتب الطب؟؟؟





كتب الطب زي معظم موضيعي


لمحبتي في منتدى ابناء مصر

واعضائه اي جديد بشوفه قدامي بجيبه علطول


ونفسي انه الموضوع كان يكون ثمره لدخول اطباء

الى المنتدى وطرح موضيع مفيده للأعضاء

[quote=boukybouky]






> سوف أكتفي بهذا القدر الآن فلي عودة إن شاء الله 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،





منتظر عودتك مره اخرى يا بوكي بوكي

بأذن الله

ولكي جزيل الشكر

----------


## عصام كابو

*حسام صديقى الحبيب على كرسى التعارف....... وانا اعرف بالصدفة كدة 
ماشى يا مشرفين
  على العموم كويس انى عرفت  
انا معنديش اسئلة لك الان يا (حس) بس ان شاء الله المرة الجاية اسالك اسئلة جامدة جدا
نورت الكرسى يا اكسلانس   
*

----------


## bedo_ic

وانا معرفش طيب على العموم هو البعيد مالهوش نصيب
بس شكرا لبوكى اللى عاملة معايا الواجب 
على العموم يا حسام انا اتشرفت بمعرفتك كتير جدا 
ولى عودة ان شاء الله

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="7 80"]انااول مرة ادخل موضوع كرسي التعارف للرد اتعودت اتفرج علي الردود بس لكن المرة دي قررت اشترك في الماتش بصفتي اهلاويه طبعا ( احم احم نادي القرن يعني)

اول سؤال  هقولك مجموعه كلمات ويا ريت تعلق عليها 

الصداقه 

الحب

الدنيا

الزمالك

الفلوس

الفن

الادب 

تاني سؤال طبعا انت مشرف وفترة تواجدك هنا كبيره مين اكتر شخص قابلته هنا 

- استمتعت بمواضيعه

- استفزك مواضيعه

- اتمنيت تقابله في الحقيقه 

- اتمنيت تكون هو 

كفايه كده مش عايزة اطول عليك 

مع تحياتي ملك الاهلاويه جدا جدا جدا[/frame]

----------


## saladino

*حسام بك على كرسى الاعتراف

انا تعرفت على حسام عن قرب وهو باختصار زى مابيحب 
ابن بلد جدع شهم
مصرى

مش اسئل كتير 
احساسك وانت جالس وبتتعترف كدة 
ومفيش شيشة  

مع اطيب الامانى بدوام التقدم والتوفيق*

 :f:   ::h::   :f:   ::h::   :f:

----------


## حسام عمر

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> اخيرا زنقوك 
> جيلك جيلك 
> واستنانى 
> يا حبيب قلبى يا حسام 
> طلعت فى التلفزيون والنهردة فى المنتدى 
> ربنا يخللينا الكورسى يا رب 
> دعوة منى الى جميع الاهلاوي فى المنتدى ان يحضرو ويجهزو الاسئلة 
> واحب اسمع اغنيه 
> ...


 
اخى الكريم

محمد


منتظر اسئلتك


والمنتدى عندي افضل من التلفزيون


وانا بحب الهزار مادم في حدود 

ومنتظرك قريبا ً

----------


## MaTR|X

حسام باشا
ولما نقول حسام

يعنى العطاء
والحب
ونقاء القلب ..قلبه أبيض زى لون فانلة الزمالك  ::xx::  
وحب الخير

والله من أكتر الناس اللى بحبها جدا فى المنتدى ودخلت قلبى بسرعه
وزاد الحب أكتر وأكتر لما شفته فى التلفزيون

انا بصراحه يا حوسو مش محضر أسئلة بس حبيت أدخل اسلم عليك
وأقلك شد حيلك ..الناس دى مبترحمش اللى بيقعد على الكرسى دا  ::p:  

تقبل فائق الود والاحترام
 :f2:

----------


## حسام عمر

> الأبن العزيز / حسام عمر
> أهلاً بيك منور الكرسى . أعرف أن حسام محبوب من الجميع وكمان من الأهلوية وانا منهم . السؤال يا حسام المجموعة الموجودة فى الزمالك من اللاعبين هى نفسها نفس المجموعة التى كانت موجودة فى عصر مرتضى منصور نائباً ثم رئيساً . كانت تحقق خسائر للزمالك ولمصر كلها لأن الزمالك قطب الكرة المصرية والأن هذه المجموعة تحقق المكاسب . ترى ما السبب يا كبير الزمالكوية ؟ سؤال من أهلاوى يحبك


والدى الحبيب / الأستاذ سيد


اسعد كثيرا ً بدخولك الي في اي موضوع

لأنك دائما ً تسدي الي النصيحه والرئي السديد

في الفتره الأخيره دخلت نادي الزمالك وسمعت الكثير

من الأراء كلها تجمع على ان مرتضى خرب النادي اكثر 

مما عمر فيه وتدخله الدائم بين الأجهازه الفنيه واللاعبين

وبين اللاعبين وبعضهم

افسد الامور بينهم واصبحوا في نزاعات فيما بينهم

وتقريبا ً نفس المجموعه الحاليه هي التي حصلت على

الدوري العام قبل الماضي ولكن محاولاته لافساد الفريق

نجحت الي حد كبير كل هذا من اجل كرسي رئيس مجلس

الاداره وحتى عندما نجح  لم يهدأ واستمر حتى يقال المجلس

ويعين مجلس بمعرفته

ولكن المجلس الجديد بحكمه يحاول اصلاح ما فسد وههم  

في طريقهم للأصلاح ولكن بخطى بطيئه وربنا يوفقهم

وبالفعل تحسن الاداء نسبيا ً ولكن ليس الاداء المطلوب

وكم اتمنى ان يفيق الاهلي من كبوته الحاليه

وكل ما نتمنه الوصول الى الافضل

والدى الكريم اتمنى لك دائم السعاده

والتوفيق الدائم لك ولجميع من تحبهم

----------


## حسام عمر

> *اهلا بيك يا حسام علي الكرسي* 
> 
> *الكرسي نور بوجودك عليه  * 
> 
> *نبدأ بقي الاسئلة*






الاخت الكريمه ام احمد


ربنا يكرمك ويبركلك

وربنا يسهل واجوب كويس




> *1- ما هي هواياتك ؟*




القراءه و السباحه بس مش اوي 

 ولعب كره القدم بقف دفاع يا جون

ومش عارف ليه فيه مصابين من الفرقه المنافسه


ولعب الدمينو والطاوله والاستميشن

وهناك عاده ( يارب ابطلها )


وتشجيع الزمالك 







> *2- اري لك مواضيع كثيرة في قاعة المطبخ هل تجيد الطبخ ؟ وما هي الانواع التي تجيد طهيها؟ *






طبعا اجيد الطبخ


انا قعدت سنه ونص فى اسكندريه اتعلمت فيهم كل حاجه


وثانيا وهو الاهم والدتي كانت تحرص منذ صغرنا

على مساعدتها في جميع الامور المنزليه

وكان عليه انا واخواتي

تحضير الافطار او العشاء او السحور بالتناوب

فخدنا خبره كويسه


اجيد عمل معظم الاكلات اللى نزلتها لاني بجربها

لو كانت حلوه الوالده بتفرح بيه جدا

ونفسي كويس في الأكل

ومسيري اعزمكم على وليمه اطبخها بنفسي

واكلها بنفسي

مش كفايه الفرجه ولا ايه






> *3- بتحب تقرا لمين من الكتاب؟*





انيس منصور

اجاثا كريستي

نبيل فاروق

صلاح جاهين

محمود سالم


وعندي مكتبه كبيره بغرفتي

ولكن قبل النوم المجله الثقافيه الاولى فى مصر






> *4-ما هو الانطباع الذي اخذته عن الاعضاء بعد مقابلتهم؟ وهل كما كنت تتخيلهم؟*





لا مش كلهم

الوحدين اللي طلعوا زي متخيلتهم

زيزو

واحمد المليجي

الباقي مختلفين خالص

عن ما تخيلتهم

واسفت عندما كنتي في مصر ولم تحضري المقابله






> *5- انت ليه بتحب الزمالك اوي كده؟ *




كنوع من الانتماء

فأنا عندى انتماء كما يلي

الله

الاسلام

مصر

منزلي ( اي عائلتي )


الوطن العربي

الزمالك


فالزمالك جزء لا يتجزء مني







> *اتمني لك وقت ممتع علي الكرسي  *





الف شكر يا ام احمد

وان شاء الله سيكون ممتع بجد 

لاني بحب الفضفضه

واتمنى لكي ولاسرتك كل الخير والسعاده

----------


## حسام عمر

> *حسام صديقى الحبيب على كرسى التعارف....... وانا اعرف بالصدفة كدة* 
> 
> *ماشى يا مشرفين*
> * * 
> 
> *على العموم كويس انى عرفت * 
> *انا معنديش اسئلة لك الان يا (حس) بس ان شاء الله المرة الجاية اسالك اسئلة جامدة جدا*
> *نورت الكرسى يا اكسلانس  *


اخى الحبيب عصام 

منتظرك ومنتظر اسئلتك

وربنا يستر

وربنا يكرمك يا دكتور

----------


## حسام عمر

> وانا معرفش طيب على العموم هو البعيد مالهوش نصيب
> بس شكرا لبوكى اللى عاملة معايا الواجب 
> على العموم يا حسام انا اتشرفت بمعرفتك كتير جدا 
> ولى عودة ان شاء الله


 
اخى الكريم

دكتور عمرو

سعدت جدا بسماع صوتك 


ومنتظر عودتك بأسئله مقدور عليها

وربنا يكرمك ويرجعك بالسلامه

----------


## a_leader

انا جاى اسلم على حبيبى



Alstroemeria, Peruvian Lily
ألستروميريا
معناها : الصداقة 

راجعلك تانى اخى العزيز باذن الله ,,
اخوك 
محمد

----------


## حسام عمر

> انااول مرة ادخل موضوع كرسي التعارف للرد اتعودت اتفرج علي الردود بس لكن المرة دي قررت اشترك في الماتش بصفتي اهلاويه طبعا ( احم احم نادي القرن يعني)
> 
>  
> 
> drawFrame()


 
اهلا وسهلا بيك يا ملك

والزملاكويه والاهلويه اخوات

وسعيد  جدا ً  بأنك  حتسألي

ويا مسهل يا رب 






> اول سؤال هقولك مجموعه كلمات ويا ريت تعلق عليها 
>  
> 
> drawFrame()


 

حجاوب بأذن الله تعالى




الصداقه 

اجمل شيء في الحياه انه يكون لك صديق مخلص

الحب


محدش يقدر يستغنى عنه

بس اهم حاجه فيه

حب لاخيك ما تحبه لنفسك

الدنيا


الدنيا   اه من الدنيا

كل يوم بحال والواحد مش عارف

اخرتها ايه

الزمالك


عشق وحب والم ومرض

الفلوس

احنا اللى بنعملها مش هيا اللى بتعملنا

الفن

واقع في انحدار 

خلاني بقيت محبوش

وقريبا حعتزله

الادب


ثقافه ومعرفه و وعي  






> تاني سؤال طبعا انت مشرف وفترة تواجدك هنا كبيره مين اكتر 
> 
> drawFrame()


اه من المشرف

هم كبير

وهموم جيل ولا فخفخه ولا عز وجه

ندخل على الاجوبه 
شخص قابلته هنا 

ماما زوزو وابن البلد 
- استمتعت بمواضيعه

كثيرون جدا

وكل فتره بيظهر جديد 



- استفزك مواضيعه

من يسب مصر  

او اللى بيعمل فيها شيخ المشايخ

او اللى بيعمل فيها القائم 

بطرد الزملاكويه من مصر

وجعل مصر دوله حمراء 
- اتمنيت تقابله في الحقيقه 

كل من لم اقابلهم

بس مش كلهم اوي

فيه خمسه سته لا اتمنى رؤيتهم 
- اتمنيت تكون هو 

حسام عمر

مع بعض التعديلات





> كفايه كده مش عايزة اطول عليك 
> 
> مع تحياتي ملك الاهلاويه جدا جدا جدا
> 
> 
> drawFrame()




الف شكر على الوجبه الجميله من الاسئله

وارجو ان اكون رديت عليهم بوضوح


واتمنى لكي التوفيق الدائم

وبسعد لما بلاقي حد عنده انتماء لفريقه

ولكن بدون تعصب

----------


## حسام عمر

> *حسام بك على كرسى الاعتراف*
> 
> *انا تعرفت على حسام عن قرب وهو باختصار زى مابيحب* 
> *ابن بلد جدع شهم*
> *مصرى*
> 
> *مش اسئل كتير* 
> *احساسك وانت جالس وبتتعترف كدة* 
> *ومفيش شيشة** * 
> ...


 
الف شكر

 يامحمد :gp:  


على كلامك الجميل


ومين قلك انه مفيش شيشه

ده فيه في البيت

في الشغل

فيه في القهوه

فيه في بيوت اصدقائي اللي مبيدخنوش

عشان اسهر معاهم ومقمش كل ساعه اقول لهم عندي مشوار

دنا بطلتها 3 ايام ونص

كنت شايف الناس اللى ماشيه 

شيش

وكل ما ادخل المنتدى

احس انه الكلام معسل متناثر


ولم جيت شربتها بعد فتره التوقف الطويييييييييييييييله

معرفش جاني شعور كأنه مديري قالي

انتا مرتبك بقى مليون جنيه كل يوم

ربنا يهدينا وابطل

ازاي معرفش

فين بقيه الاسئله

مره اخرى 

طيب

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد :hey:  

كان نفسي اشوفك

بس اليومين دول مينفعش

عشان انتا من الفيوم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*حسام*
 ::h::   ::h::   ::h::  
*إزيك يا غالى؟* :f:   :f:   :f:  
*الحقيقة يا حسام أنا بأحبك جدا جدا جدا
وإنت إنسان جميل جدا جدا جدا
قلبك أبيض وجدع ورجولة
بس يا سلام لو ماكنتش زملكاوى 
بأهزر طبعا*
 :1:  
*ياترى يا حسام
إيه الحاجة اللى بتضحكك
وإيه الحاجة اللى بتبكيك

إنت عضو فى النادى الأهلى
ياترى بتقول بصوت عالى إنك بتشجع الزمالك وإنت فى النادى؟
من هم اللاعبين من الأهلى اللى نفسك ينضموا للزمالك ؟*

*وكفاية كده علشان ما أطولش عليك*
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*حبيب قلبي الغالي جدا*
*وحبيب قلبي* 
*عمو حسام*

*ازيك يا باشا* 

*دلوقتي انت قاعد على الكرسي ومش قادر تقوم*
*هههه* 

*يا عيني* 

*يا عم انا مش حسألك حاجه انا كفايو اني اعدي على حضرتك*

*اخوك الضغير *

----------


## محمود زايد

*اهلا اهلا بالاخ العزيز الغالى حسام 
منورالكرسى يانجم التليفزيون والمنتدى 
انا قبل ما اسالك احب احييك على روحك الحلوة وطيبه قلبك الواضحه جدا من خلال وجودك معانا فى المنتدى وانت اخ عزيز وقريب من قلبى جدا وتستاهل كل خير

وعندى سؤال واحد 

تتمنى تكون شخصيه مختلفه غير شخصيتك الحاليه ؟ وماهى اغلى امنيه تتمنى تحققها ؟

كده كفايه 
واتمنى لك حياه موفقه سعيده ان شاء الله 
تحياتى لك*

----------


## المفكر

بصراحة حسام مش محتاج لكرسي التعارف
حسام من أكتر الناس اللي شفتها تكسب الود والحب من أول لقاء
بجد والله حسام أعتقد كل اللي يعرفه يعرف إن حسام كتاب مفتوح قدام الجميع 
فهو ابعد ما يكون عن الغوض
أخويا حسام 
أنتا من أكبر مكاسبي من المنتدى 
بقلبك الأبيض أبو خطين حمر 
أسئلتي هتكون بسيطه
*بما إنك من اكتر الناس نشاطا في المنتدى
كيف تختار موضوعك
*ما هي الآيه التي تحس دائما انها قريبة منك أو أنها تعبر عنك
*متى ترفع عصى الإستسلام
*متى ستصبح أهلاوي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أعتقد إن الآجابه على ده هتكون في المشمش ::mazika2::  
دائما إلى الأمام ياحسام ::no1::  
[frame="2 80"]أصحا وصحصح
أوعا تنام
أحسن عضو
هوا حسام[/frame]

----------


## NANANADER707

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الفاضل حسام  000 منور المكان كنت محضرة كم اسئله بس والله معظمها وجدت الاعضاء الكرام سبقونى وبما اننا لا نريد تكرار الاسئله  كل ما اريده واقدمه لك شكرى  عن وصفات الاكل اللذيذة وفعلا انا جربت معظمها واريد منك المزيد
تمنياتى لك بكل خير والسلام عليك ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## دعاء الكروان

السلاااااااااااام عليكم
أستاذ حسام .... ازيك ....... كرسى الأعتراف نور بجلوسك عليه 
تسمح لى بالأشتراك معكم 
لكن الأولى هل أنت فاكرنى ولا لالالالالالالالالالا
على العموم أنا هسألك سؤالين فقط 
الأول /  قلت إنك من سكان العباسية (أحسن ناس ) فهل هى أيضاً مسقط رأسك أم أنت من محافظة أخرى غير القاهرة ؟؟
والثانى / بما إنك زملكاوى ..... وأنا أعتبر نفسى الأهلى فما هو شعورك لما اتسحق الزمالك أمام الأهلى 6/1 ؟؟؟ 
هذا السؤال من الأخر كده جر شكله عندك اعتراض !!!
ولى عودة مرة ثانية إن شاء الله

----------


## عصام كابو

*اخى الحبيب حسام:

اولا احب اقول انك انسان جميل جدا....... 
اخلاق عالية و محترم مفيش بعد كدة و شخصية محبوبة من الجميع و ده واضح من كلام الاعضاء عنك يعنى مش مجاملة و انا فعلا اتمنى انى التقى بك قريبا ان شاء الله
   
طبعا انت عارف انا قد ايه بحبك و بحب النقاش معاك و بحب اكتر انكشك فى قاعة الرياضة لذلك انا مش هسألك أسئلة فى الرياضة......... كفاية بقى... مش كدة ولا ايييية    

نبدأ بالاسئلة     

1- صفة مش موجودة فيك وكنت تتمنى وجودها
2- صفة موجودة فيك  تتمنى الخلاص منها
3- لو مكنتش موجود فى الزمن ده يا ترى كنت تتمنى انك تكون فى اى زمن؟
4- شخصية تتمنى مقابلتها (مش من المنتدى)؟
5- من هو مثلك الاعلى؟
6- نقطة تحول هامة فى حياتك؟
7- مكان نفسك تزوره 
8- عضو انت زعلان منه...... هو مين؟ و تقوله ايه؟
9- عضو زعلان منك...... هو مين؟ و تقوله ايه؟
10- فى رايك ما هو احلى موضوع كتبته؟ و مش عايزك تقول لى كلهم حلوين و كلهم اولادى و الكلام ده......... اقولك علشان اسهل عليك..... نختار 3 مواضيع
11- برضة للتسهيل اختار احلى 3 مواضيع قراتهم للاعضاء
12- ما هو الموضوع اللى كتبته... و بعد كدة مش هقول انك ندمت عليه... لكن انت مش مبسوط منه
13- بصفتك عضو فى المنتدى (مش مشرف).... ما هو الشئ الذى تتمنى وجوده فى المنتدى؟
14-اخيرا ما هو السؤال اللى كنت تتوقع انى اسأله لك و لم اسأله؟

 كفاية كدة بقى مش عايز اكون ضيف ثقيل.... انت شايف انى سألت اسئلة قليلة جدا   
هههههههههههههههههه
اخر حاجة بقى اتمنى انك تبطل التدخين علشان صحتك*

----------


## سومه

اهلا بيك كابتن حسام على كرسى الاعتراف
نورت الكرسى
انا جيت احييك واتابع الاسئله والردود
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## بنت مصر

أهلا بيك وسهلا يا حسام على الكرسي الملكي
اتمنى لك جلسة مريحة واجابات موفقة .. 

واسمح لي أسألك شوية اسئلة  يارب تكون سهلة

1- عرفت طريق المنتدى ازاي
2- مين أقرب شخصيات المنتدى الي قلبك 
3- اغرب موقف تعرضت له 

بسنت

----------


## حسام عمر

> حسام باشا
> ولما نقول حسام
> 
> يعنى العطاء
> والحب
> ونقاء القلب ..قلبه أبيض زى لون فانلة الزمالك  
> وحب الخير
> 
> والله من أكتر الناس اللى بحبها جدا فى المنتدى ودخلت قلبى بسرعه
> ...


 
اخي الحبيب سعيد
 :f2:  


 
وحشنا 

وحشانا برمجك

بالنسبه للكرسي حنجده وانتكه كويس

 والحمد لله القلوب عند بعضها 

يا سعيد يخويا 
 :f2:  

انا بعزك وبقدرك جدا

واتمنىلك التوفيق الدائم

وخاصة انك احد الزملاكويه المستترين بالمنتدى


ربنا يبركلك و يكرمك

----------


## حسام عمر

> انا جاى اسلم على حبيبى
> 
> 
> 
> Alstroemeria, Peruvian Lily
> ألستروميريا
> معناها : الصداقة 
> 
> راجعلك تانى اخى العزيز باذن الله ,,
> ...


 
الف شكر

يا محمد :f:   ::h::   :f:  

على الورده الجميله

ومنتظر عودتك اخى الجميل

وسعيد جدا بوجودك في الموضوع

----------


## حسام عمر

> *حسام*
>    
> *إزيك يا غالى؟*   
> *الحقيقة يا حسام أنا بأحبك جدا جدا جدا*
> *وإنت إنسان جميل جدا جدا جدا*
> *قلبك أبيض وجدع ورجولة*
> *بس يا سلام لو ماكنتش زملكاوى* 
> *بأهزر طبعا*


 
اخي الحبيب :king:  


 احمد ناصر :: 

 :f:   :f:   :f: 
يعلم الله مدى تقديري وحبي لك

وان كنت طبعا ً فقدت الامل في اني اراك

بأمانه دائما ً بتعلم منك اخي الخلوق

وصدقني زملاكوي ده انتماء 

لكن بشجع الكوره الحلوه

وحاليا هيه فى الزمالك 





> *حسام*
> 
> *ياترى يا حسام*
> *إيه الحاجة اللى بتضحكك*
> *وإيه الحاجة اللى بتبكيك*
> 
> *إنت عضو فى النادى الأهلى*
> *ياترى بتقول بصوت عالى إنك بتشجع الزمالك وإنت فى النادى؟*
> *من هم اللاعبين من الأهلى اللى نفسك ينضموا للزمالك ؟*


 

الحاجه اللى بتضحكني

1 همومي

2 اي موقف عفوي اي محسش انه ممثل

3 الاطفال

4 مديري في الشغل

الحاجه اللي بتبكيني

الظلم اني احس اني مظلوم

وعدم استطاعتي فعل شيء معين

بحس اني مكبل وبكره الشعور ده

*إنت عضو فى النادى الأهلى*
*ياترى بتقول بصوت عالى إنك بتشجع الزمالك وإنت فى النادى؟*

طبعا ً انا لااخاف الا الله سبحانه وتعالى

وثانيا ً مش انا لوحدي الزملاكوي فيه كتير زملاكويه

زي ما فيه اهلاويه كتار في نادي الزمالك وهم دول اللي

نجحوا مورتا

من هم اللاعبين من الأهلى اللى نفسك ينضموا للزمالك ؟

بركات وابو تريكه

لاني بحبهم 




> *حسام*
>    
> 
> 
> *وكفاية كده علشان ما أطولش عليك*


 
اخي الجميل الحبيب احمد ناصر

 :y:   :y:   :y:  
وشكلك كده حتبقى حمايا

انا بسعد بك علطول

وأتمنى أتمنى اني اراك على خير

( يارب  يارب   يارب )

 ::cop::   ::cop::   ::cop::

----------


## حسام عمر

> *حبيب قلبي الغالي جدا*
> *وحبيب قلبي* 
> *عمو حسام*
> 
> *ازيك يا باشا* 
> 
> *دلوقتي انت قاعد على الكرسي ومش قادر تقوم*
> *هههه* 
> 
> ...


الازهري المصري

 :f2:  

من الشخصيات المحببه

ولن احذر كل الحذر

انه ينقلب عليك

لانه بيعتبرها حرب

شعاره فيها

اما النصر واما الشهاده


وعلى فكره انا بضرب من موقعي هذا

وسعيد جدا بمرورك يا احمد

وعلى فكره يخونا

الازهري

زملكاوي

من عائله زملاكويه

ومشتركيين في النادي

ويعد احد الزملاكويه المستترين


اتمنى لك الفلاح والعمل الصالح والتوفيق

اخي الحبيب

احمد

 :f2:

----------


## حسام عمر

> *اهلا اهلا بالاخ العزيز الغالى حسام* 
> *منورالكرسى يانجم التليفزيون والمنتدى* 
> *انا قبل ما اسالك احب احييك على روحك الحلوة وطيبه قلبك الواضحه جدا من خلال وجودك معانا فى المنتدى وانت اخ عزيز وقريب من قلبى جدا وتستاهل كل خير*


اخي الحبيب محمود :hey:   :hey:  

اللي عارفني في كل المنتديات

بجد انا بعتبرك احمد ناصر الصغير

اللى نفسه اشوفه برضه 







> *وعندى سؤال واحد* 
> 
> *تتمنى تكون شخصيه مختلفه غير شخصيتك الحاليه ؟ وماهى اغلى امنيه تتمنى تحققها ؟*


 
اه نفسي اتغير

اتخلى عن العصبيه

اتخلى عن العند

اتخلى عن صفاء النيه الزياده



اغلى امنيه

هيه اني احج واموت هناك بأذن الله واندفن في البقيع


أو استشهد في حرب عن بلدي 








> *كده كفايه* 
> *واتمنى لك حياه موفقه سعيده ان شاء الله* 
> *تحياتى لك*


 
شكرا لك 

يا محمود


 :f2:  
وربنا يديم الحب والخير بيننا

واتمنى لك التوفيق والحياه الهنيئه

----------


## فاضــل

مررت من هنا لألقي تحية لصاحب القلب الأبيض .. حسام   ::h::  

صفاته الجميلة لمسها كل من تعامل معه عن قرب .. حتى عصبيته عندما يعرف سببها نجد أنها تصب في خانة الصفات الحميدة  :good:  

لي سؤال واحد فقط يا حسام 

انت ليه مصمم تكتب زملكاوي كده "زملاكوي"؟   ::eek::

----------


## Amira

> [frame="3 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> اليوم معنا علي الكرسي نجمنا اللي مشرفنا في القنوات الفضائية 
> 
> و هو بيدعو لناديه بالفوز.......(بس أنا أهلاوية)   
> 
> صاحب الروح المرحة المختفية وراء الردود المختصرة 
> 
> أكيد طبعاً عرفتوا من هو هو نجمنا حسام عمر الذي طالما أمتعنا بالأفلام الجميلة 
> ...


*مقدمة جميلة يا ريهام و أختيار أجمل حسام من الشخصيات الجميلة في المنتدي 

أذيك يا حسام منور الكرسي و الله 

أنا مش هاطول عليك علشان عارفة ( خير الكلام ما قل و دل  ) 

ما هو حلم الطفولة لحسام عمر ؟  و هل تحقق ؟ إذا كانت الأجابة ( لأ ) هل أنت راضي عن ما حققته إلي الأن ؟؟ 

إلي من تفضي بأسرارك و ما يقلق راحة بالك ؟ 

حكمة أو مقولة تؤمن بها ؟؟ 

أكلة  بتحبها و نفسك تعرف بتتعمل أزاي ؟ و هاتعزمني عليها و لا لأ  

لو لم تكن زمالكاويا لوددت أن تكون .........  ( إملأ الفراغ )

هاكتفي مؤقتا بهذا القدر - و ممكن أرجع تاني علي فكرة  

سعدت كثيرا بقراءة الأسئلة و أجاباتك يا حسام - بارك الله فيك و وفقك دائما لما فيه الخير و يرضاه 

شكرا يا ريهام علي أتاحة هذه الفرصة الجميلة*

----------


## حسام عمر

> بصراحة حسام مش محتاج لكرسي التعارف
> حسام من أكتر الناس اللي شفتها تكسب الود والحب من أول لقاء
> بجد والله حسام أعتقد كل اللي يعرفه يعرف إن حسام كتاب مفتوح قدام الجميع 
> فهو ابعد ما يكون عن الغوض
> أخويا حسام 
> أنتا من أكبر مكاسبي من المنتدى 
> بقلبك الأبيض أبو خطين حمر 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اخي الحبيب


ابراهيم
 :f2: 

الف شكر على كلامك الجميل

يا أهلاوي ابا ً عن جد

 بس روحك الرياضيه بالدنيا

ورغم انه متقبلين من 8 شهور 

لسه مشفتش الهارد بتاعك

لكونك مشغول مع التلاميذ

سعيد جدا بتشريفك للموضوع 





> أسئلتي هتكون بسيطه
> *بما إنك من اكتر الناس نشاطا في المنتدى
> كيف تختار موضوعك
> *ما هي الآيه التي تحس دائما انها قريبة منك أو أنها تعبر عنك
> *متى ترفع عصى الإستسلام
> *متى ستصبح أهلاوي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> أعتقد إن الآجابه على ده هتكون في المشمش 
> 
> 
> ...


كيف تختار موضوعك


ان يكون مفيد للأعضاء

 وغير متواجد من قبل 

ويكون محترم



*ما هي الآيه التي تحس دائما انها قريبة منك أو أنها تعبر عنك


هي مش آيه هيه سوره

لو كنت في قمه غضبي عند سماعها كأن شيء لم يكن

وهي سوره الرحمن

احبها حب جم


*متى ترفع عصى الإستسلام


لو كنت غلطان او ظالم

واشعر بندم شديد


*متى ستصبح أهلاوي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أعتقد إن الآجابه على ده هتكون في المشمش ::mazika2::  


فعلا ً في المشمش وكل الفواكه والخضراوات



بس فيه تفكير  لو حجيت بأذن الله

اني مشجعش كوره من اساسه

واشجع قرأه القرأن وحفظه والأعتكاف في المسجد


وهذا ما اتمناه ان تكون حياتي  ربي و اسرتي وعملي فقط لا غير

بس انا مستني اكون الاسره اثبت في عمل





> دائما إلى الأمام ياحسام 
> 
> 
> 
> drawFrame()


 

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب 

وسدد خطاك

وياريت اشوفك قريب

يا ابراهيم

 :f2:

----------


## حسام عمر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاخ الفاضل حسام 000 منور المكان كنت محضرة كم اسئله بس والله معظمها وجدت الاعضاء الكرام سبقونى وبما اننا لا نريد تكرار الاسئله كل ما اريده واقدمه لك شكرى عن وصفات الاكل اللذيذة وفعلا انا جربت معظمها واريد منك المزيد
> تمنياتى لك بكل خير والسلام عليك ورحمه الله وبركاته


 
اهلا ً وسهلا ً

 بكي اختي الكريمه


في منتدى ابناء مصر


وارحب بكل اسئلتك


وبالنسبه للوصفات بتاعه الاكل

انا عوز حقي ناشف

اي بعد كل اكله وتعمليها وتطلع حلوه

عوز دعوتين ليه مش اقل لو اكثر برحتك

وربنا يبركلك ويكرمك ويوفقك

----------


## حسام عمر

> السلاااااااااااام عليكم
> أستاذ حسام .... ازيك ....... كرسى الأعتراف نور بجلوسك عليه 
> تسمح لى بالأشتراك معكم 
> لكن الأولى هل أنت فاكرنى ولا لالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> ولى عودة مرة ثانية إن شاء الله


وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته


الف شكر يا دعاء على كلامك الجميب

طبعا ً   فكرك

الداعيه الى مواقع عمرو خالد

صح ولا لاء





> الأول / قلت إنك من سكان العباسية (أحسن ناس ) فهل هى أيضاً مسقط رأسك أم أنت من محافظة أخرى غير القاهرة ؟؟
> والثانى / بما إنك زملكاوى ..... وأنا أعتبر نفسى الأهلى فما هو شعورك لما اتسحق الزمالك أمام الأهلى 6/1 ؟؟؟ 
> هذا السؤال من الأخر كده جر شكله عندك اعتراض !!!




بالنسبه للسؤال الاول


والدي من اسيوط

ووالدتي من الشرقيه

اما انا فولدت فى دمشق وعشت بسوريا

تسعه اعوام بمدينه الرقه


اما بالنسبه للسؤال الثاني


لا طبعا ً مفيش اعتراض


وبما انه جر شكل

نفس شعورك لما الاهلي بأذن الله يتغلب 



 سته تاني أو أكثر



> ولى عودة مرة ثانية إن شاء الله





اهلا وسهلا ً 

بكي يا دعاء

واتمنى لك كل الخير والسعاده

----------


## ماما زوزو

************
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أبنى الغالى / حسام
والله منور الكرسى
حقيقى تسلم ريهام على هذا الأختيار
أولا أنا أشكرك من أعماق قلبى
 لمجهوداتك الجبارة فى المنتدى
فلك جزيل الشكر والأمتنان ...



أليك منى باقة ورد ...


************************

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

اخي الكريم .. ا . حسام عمر الزملكاوي الصميم ..
انا جايه علشان اشكر حضرتك على الجهد الكبير ايل حضرتك بتبذله علشانا  في المنتدى..
وايل تشهد عليه الافلام الجميلة ايل حضرتك بتجيبها لنا .. 
ربنا يخلي حضرتك ويبارك فيك ويوفقك لكل خير.. 
على فكرة يا استاذ حسام احنا كلنا في البيت عندنا زملكاوية جدا جداااااااا.. فيما عدى زوج اختي مسكين يا عيني لما بيشوف عندنا ماتش .. ::evil::  
بكرر شكري لحضرتك .. ولاختي الكريمة بوكي بوكي على الاختيار الطيب الجميل ..
ختاما ارجو ان تتقبل خالص الود والتقدير
 :f2:

----------


## MaTR|X

> وخاصة انك احد الزملاكويه المستترين بالمنتدى


أنت جبت الكلام دا منييييييييين

أنا طول عمرى أهلاوى  !!!!!!

 ::mm::   ::mm::   ::mm::

----------


## الصعيدي

[frame="2 80"]*حبيب قلبي حسام باشا عمر

مبروك عليك الكرسي .. شعر وللا دقن يا بيه ؟؟

ههههههههههه

طبعا حسام عمر أخ عزيز وغالي .. وكان من أول الأحباب اللي قابلتهم من المنتدى .. والحقيقة سعدت جدا بالتعرف عليه لإن شخصيته في الحقيقة أجمل من ردوده هههههه .. لا مؤاخذة يا حسام ردودك المقصيرة فعلا مش زي شخصيتك المرحة وروحك الجميلة .. ومازلت منتظر زيارتك يا الحبيب .. ما تغيبش عليا .. أنا ما عنديش أسئلة لإن حسام عمر معايا أون لاين على طول .. واهو نخف عليه شوية من الأسئلة الجامدة دي .. تحياتي يا حسام .. ولك خالص حبي
 * [/frame]

----------


## ابن البلد

السؤال الأول 
علي طول كده معندناش وقت

أيه أكتر شيء بيضايقك في المنتدى ( غير الأهلاويه طبعا )  :;):  ؟

السؤال الثاني 
مفكرتش في يوم تشجع الاهلي وهو بيلاعب الزمالك علي إعتبار أن اهل البيت أهلاوية ( حتى ولو مجبر ) ؟

السؤال الثالث 
ما الذي تتمناه لرابطة مشجعي نادي الزمالك ، وما الذي تتمناه لمنتدى أبناء مصر ؟

----------


## نوسة

*  

حسام عمر    
 
شكرا بوكى لاختيارك نجمنا الجميل حسام عمر كبير الزمالكوية با المنتدى

اهلا يا حسام منور الكرسى 
سعدت جدا بقراءة الاسئلة والردود بس اول مرة اتخيل انك عصبى لان انطباعى عنك من خلال الردود انك هادى جدا وحتى لما شفت صورتك مع اعضاء المنتدى وجدتك مختلف تماما 

ندخل على الاسئلة 
من خلال ردك عن ما يضحك ذكرت مديرك فى الشغل احكى موقف من مواقف هذا المدير 
بس ممكن تدينى اسمة ورقم تليفونة علشان اخلية يقراء الموقف هههههههههه

ثانيا بجد يا حسام مجهودك واضح فى المنتدى وموضوعاتك فى كل المجالات بتجيب وقت منين لكل دة 

ثالثا لو اتيح لك رحلة لمكان جميل وعليك تختار فردين سؤاء من المنتدى او من الاسرة او من اصدقائك تختار مين ولية
كفاية كدة انا عارفة الكرسى متعب لكن ميهمكش صلادينوا مجهز ليك الشيشة وجاوب براحتك 

تحياتى اليك*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ازيك ياحسام حقيقى كل كلمه اتقالت عليك فى الموضوع قليله عليك بجد ربنا يكرمك 

نبتدى الاسئله ياجميل 

ايه الحلم الى انت لغايه دلوقتى عايز تحققه ومش عارف ؟ 
ايه الاكله الى بتحبها جدا ومش هتزهق منها ؟ 
موقف حصلك ومش عايزه يتكرر تانى نهائى ؟ 
ايه اللحظه الى عدت عليك كانها سنين وايه اللحظه الى نفسك تتكرر ديما ؟ 

كفايه كده وليا عوده باذن الله  ::hop::

----------


## a_leader

ازيك يا حسام
ان شاء الله تكون بخير .. و خد عندك الكام سؤال دول
ماذا تحب ان تسمع عندما تكون فى لحظة هدوء ... ؟
انت زملكاوى .. الموضوع ده وراثة ؟؟ على فكرة انا اسمعلاوى ..
نفسى اعزمك على اكلة سمك فى اسكندرية .. موافق ؟

----------


## boukybouky

إيه يا حسام مش بترد علي طول ليه كده مش هتلحق ده انا جاية تاني أسأل هاهاها

1- ما هو أمثر موقف ضايقك أثناء تواجدك في المنتدي؟؟

2- ما هو أكثر موقف أضحكك أثناء تواجدك في المنتدي؟؟؟

3- هل انت ممن يتأثرون بالإنطباع الأول؟؟ و من يا تري أخذت عنه إنطباع و وجدته بعد ذلك 
عكس ما توقعت سواء للأفضل أو للأسوأ؟؟

يلا كفاية و مش ضامنة اني مش هرجع تالت 

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## دعاء الكروان

> وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> الف شكر يا دعاء على كلامك الجميب
> 
> طبعا ً   فكرك
> 
> الداعيه الى مواقع عمرو خالد
> 
> ...


ازيك يا حسام 
(صح الدعوة لموقع الأستاذ عمرو خالد ) كده برادووووووووا دا أنت قلبك أسود أوى 
واهلاً بأهل أسيوط على العموم احنا أقارب بس أنا من سوهاج يعنى جيران 
لكن ألف ألف ألف بعد الشر على الأهلى .
أسألك سؤال جديد (أيه هو)طيب هل عندك أخوات (بنات أو شباب ) ؟؟؟ 
وكفاية كده ..... شكراً لك ...... وأنا كمان اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح 
سلااااااااااااام

----------


## ديدي

منور الكرسى يا حسام
اختيار موفق يا بوكى
عندى سؤال واحد
ما هى الامنية التى تمنيتها وحمدت الله على عدم تحققها؟
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## amr emam

حسام باشا  منور الكرسى  

انا اسالك  سؤال  

رجلان  فى حياتك ماهما    ؟...........

امراتان  فى حياتك ماهما ؟..............

طفلان  فى حياتك ما هما ؟.............

حدثان سعيدان فى حياتك ماهما ؟...........

حدثان محزنان وان شاء الله  مايكونش فيه  ... ماهما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تحياتى  العميقه حسام

عمرو امام

----------


## عصام كابو

*ايه ده يا عم حسام انت ما بتردش ليه يا عم على الاسئلة
متهيألى بالطريقة دى مش هتلاحق على الاسئلة
مش كده ولا ايييييييييييه*

----------


## حسام عمر

> *اخى الحبيب حسام:*
> 
> *اولا احب اقول انك انسان جميل جدا.......* 
> *اخلاق عالية و محترم مفيش بعد كدة و شخصية محبوبة من الجميع و ده واضح من كلام الاعضاء عنك يعنى مش مجاملة و انا فعلا اتمنى انى التقى بك قريبا ان شاء الله*
> 
> *  * 
> 
> *طبعا انت عارف انا قد ايه بحبك و بحب النقاش معاك و بحب اكتر انكشك فى قاعة الرياضة لذلك انا مش هسألك أسئلة فى الرياضة......... كفاية بقى... مش كدة ولا ايييية   *


 
عذرا لعدم الرد 

كنت مشغول في العمل

والسيرفر عمل معايا مقلب

بعد مرديت وقدحت زناد فكري

علي ال 14 سؤال السرفر وقع

فتعقدت بجد

حلوه حكاية انكشك اللى 

احمدناصر وانتا بترددوها

معايا كلغة تخاطب رسمي


هيه الكلمه  طلعت ظريفه

بس المشكله انتا متلقيها من مين


المهم 14 سؤال مره واحده

كل ده عشان زملاكوي


نرد على الاسئله




> *نبدأ بالاسئلة   * 
> 
> *1- صفة مش موجودة فيك وكنت تتمنى وجودها*
> *2- صفة موجودة فيك تتمنى الخلاص منها*
> *3- لو مكنتش موجود فى الزمن ده يا ترى كنت تتمنى انك تكون فى اى زمن؟*
> *4- شخصية تتمنى مقابلتها (مش من المنتدى)؟*
> *5- من هو مثلك الاعلى؟*
> *6- نقطة تحول هامة فى حياتك؟*
> *7- مكان نفسك تزوره* 
> ...






*1- صفة مش موجودة فيك وكنت تتمنى وجودها*


*هدوء الأعصاب*
*2- صفة موجودة فيك تتمنى الخلاص منها*


*العصبيه والثقه الزائده في الناس*
*3- لو مكنتش موجود فى الزمن ده يا ترى كنت تتمنى انك تكون فى اى زمن؟*


*زمن الرسول ( عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام )*
*4- شخصية تتمنى مقابلتها (مش من المنتدى)؟*


*الدكتور احمد زويل*
*5- من هو مثلك الاعلى؟*


*هو ميكس  ( والدي + خالي + اخي الاكبر مني )*
*6- نقطة تحول هامة فى حياتك؟*

*الخطوبات السبعه وازاي اتفشكلوا*
*7- مكان نفسك تزوره* 

*سوريا وبالذات الرقه وبالذات شارع جول جمال*

*ليه فيهم زكريات  رائعه و مؤلمه احيانا ً*
*8- عضو انت زعلان منه...... هو مين؟ و تقوله ايه؟*


*كل اهلاوي شايف الزملاكويه دول ملهمش لزمه*

*واقوله حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل*
*9- عضو زعلان منك...... هو مين؟ و تقوله ايه؟*


*مظنش فيه*
*10- فى رايك ما هو احلى موضوع كتبته؟ و مش عايزك تقول لى كلهم حلوين و كلهم اولادى و الكلام ده......... اقولك علشان اسهل عليك..... نختار 3 مواضيع*


*صعب الاختيار*
*11- برضة للتسهيل اختار احلى 3 مواضيع قراتهم للاعضاء*


صعب الاختيار
*12- ما هو الموضوع اللى كتبته... و بعد كدة مش هقول انك ندمت عليه... لكن انت مش مبسوط منه*

*جميع موضيعي في قاعه الرديو والتلفزيون*
*13- بصفتك عضو فى المنتدى (مش مشرف).... ما هو الشئ الذى تتمنى وجوده فى المنتدى؟*

*سيرفر قوي + اعضاء في جميع المجالات*
*14-اخيرا ما هو السؤال اللى كنت تتوقع انى اسأله لك و لم اسأله؟*

*كنت متوقع انك تقولي*
*اقبل عزومتي على الغدا*

*لكنك طلعت من محافظه الريس*




> *كفاية كدة بقى مش عايز اكون ضيف ثقيل.... انت شايف انى سألت اسئلة قليلة جدا  * 
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *اخر حاجة بقى اتمنى انك تبطل التدخين علشان صحتك*




اني ارد على اسئلتك مرتين

هيه دي المشكله

بس انتا يا عصام

راجل جدع وانا بعزك بجد

وشكرا ً على الدعوى الاخيره ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## حسام عمر

> اهلا بيك كابتن حسام على كرسى الاعتراف
> نورت الكرسى
> انا جيت احييك واتابع الاسئله والردود
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


اهلا وسهلا بيكي

يا سومه

منوره الموضوع

واتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم

----------


## حسام عمر

> أهلا بيك وسهلا يا حسام على الكرسي الملكي
> اتمنى لك جلسة مريحة واجابات موفقة .. 
> 
> 
> 
> بسنت


اهلا وسهلا بكي

اختي الفاضله بسنت

اللي عليها عزومه في الصيف اللي جاي

ليه وجميع الاعضاء السكندريين

وألف شكر على امانيكي الطيبه




> 1- عرفت طريق المنتدى ازاي
> 2- مين أقرب شخصيات المنتدى الي قلبك 
> 3- اغرب موقف تعرضت له 
> 
> بسنت


1- عرفت طريق المنتدى ازاي


واحد صحبي بعتلي لينك موضوع

المحب اللى بيتكلم فيه عن تاريخ الزمالك


المفروض انه صحبي ده كان عضو هنا

بس معرفش اسمه في المنتدى ايه
2- مين أقرب شخصيات المنتدى الي قلبك

احمد ناصر بدون ادنى شك 
3- اغرب موقف تعرضت له 

في المنتدى

كنت ناوي لما اشوف عمرو صالح

ادب معاه خناقه تمام

لاني كنت مخنوق منه جدا ً

ولكني عندما علمت انه الشخص المفتول العضلات

هو عمرو صالح

لغيت الفكره تماما ً


وخلصت اني عزمته على القهوه

وهو عزمني على الميكروباص


بسنت اتمنى لك ولاسرتك الكريمه كل الخير

ودائم التوفيق والصلاح

----------


## حسام عمر

> مررت من هنا لألقي تحية لصاحب القلب الأبيض .. حسام  
> 
> صفاته الجميلة لمسها كل من تعامل معه عن قرب .. حتى عصبيته عندما يعرف سببها نجد أنها تصب في خانة الصفات الحميدة  
> 
> لي سؤال واحد فقط يا حسام 
> 
> انت ليه مصمم تكتب زملكاوي كده "زملاكوي"؟


 
اخي الفاضل سعيد

سعدت انك نورت الموضوع

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير

واتمنى ان اتعرف عليك بجد

يمكن اتعلم منك حاجه


بالنسبه لسؤالك

هو مما لا شك فيه جهل ورد سريع

وكيبورد من غير حروف

يعني شغال عليه من الزاكره

اللي هيه ضعيفه اصلا ً

وشكرا لك  اخي الكريم

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

اهلا يا استاذ حسام منور الكرسى 

انا مش هطول عليك فى الاسئلة هما كام سؤال كده صغيرين

اكتر حاجة بتحب تلاقيها فى اصحابك ؟؟؟

اكتر اكلة نفسك تاكلها غير الملوخية بالجمبرى ؟؟؟

ومين من الاعضاء اللى بتشوفه يشبهك اوى ؟؟؟

عضو نفسك يدخل يسالك فى كرسى التعارف ولغاية دلوقتى لسه مدخلش؟؟؟

كفاية كده بقى وربنا يكرمك يارب يا استاذ حسام وينولك كل اللى  تتمناه ويخلصك من كل حاجة مضيقاك

----------


## حسام عمر

> * مقدمة جميلة يا ريهام و أختيار أجمل
>  حسام من الشخصيات الجميلة في المنتدي* 
> 
> *أذيك يا حسام منور الكرسي و الله* 
> 
> *أنا مش هاطول عليك علشان عارفة ( خير الكلام ما قل و دل  )*






شكرا لكلامك الجميل

يا اميره

وربنا يوفقك وينجحك

وفعلا  ( خير الكلام ما قل و دل  ) 


وكلمه ابرك من عشره

من الكلمات اللي بؤمن بيها


وبطبقها في ردودي في المنتدى

وفي الحياه العامه


> *
> *ما هو حلم الطفولة لحسام عمر ؟ و هل تحقق ؟ إذا كانت الأجابة ( لأ ) هل أنت 
> 
> *ما هو حلم الطفولة لحسام عمر ؟ و هل تحقق ؟ إذا كانت الأجابة ( لأ ) هل أنت راضي عن ما حققته إلي الأن ؟؟* 
> 
> *إلي من تفضي بأسرارك و ما يقلق راحة بالك ؟* 
> 
> *حكمة أو مقولة تؤمن بها ؟؟* 
> 
> ...







ما هو حلم الطفولة لحسام عمر ؟


اني اطلع طيار


 و هل تحقق ؟

لا لاني سقطت اسنان في اختبارات الكليه الجويه

رغم الواسطه


 إذا كانت الأجابة ( لأ ) هل أنت راضي عن ما حققته إلي الأن ؟؟ 

لأ  ولن ارضى ابدا ً

لأني طماع

ولأني محققتش شيء يذكر



*إلي من تفضي بأسرارك و ما يقلق راحة بالك ؟*


*كنت افضي بأسراري كلها لأخي المهندس سيد*

*ولما توفي الى رحمه الله تعالى*

*اصبحت كاتمه اسراري*

*المخده اللي بنام عليها*

*واحيانا ً بكتب مذكراتي*

*وقد اشعلت فيها النيران اخيرا ً*

*لانها مليانه بلاوي*

*اللى بيقلقني*

*اني اكون ظالم*

*اوعليه دين*




*حكمة أو مقولة تؤمن بها ؟؟* 

*حب لأخيك ماتحبه لنفسك*

*وبصدم لم مبيكونش عنده فكره عن الكلام ده*


*وخير الكلام ما قل ودل*



*أكلة  بتحبها و نفسك تعرف بتتعمل أزاي ؟ و هاتعزمني عليها و لا لأ* 


*اكبر اكله بحبها*

*الفراخ الكولبستي*

*معاها رز وملوخيه*

*او مكرنه بالبشاميل وكفته من اعداد والدتي*



*وطبعا ً لازم اعزمك* 

*على الاقل ارد عزومه الكفته*

*اللي عزمتيني عليها من قبل*
*
*  

*لو لم تكن زمالكاويا لوددت أن تكون .........* 

*مبشجعش كوره من اساسه*








> *
> *
> 
> *هاكتفي مؤقتا بهذا القدر - و ممكن أرجع تاني علي فكرة * 
> 
> *سعدت كثيرا بقراءة الأسئلة و أجاباتك يا حسام - بارك الله فيك و وفقك دائما لما فيه الخير و يرضاه* 
> 
> *شكرا يا ريهام علي أتاحة هذه الفرصة الجميلة*





*سعدت جدا بأسئلتك الظريفه يا اميره*

*وربنا يبركلك ويكرمك*


*ويحقق كل امانيكي*


*ويكرملك اسرتك جمعاء*

*وخاصة خالتك*

----------


## حسام عمر

> *************
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *أبنى الغالى / حسام*
> *والله منور الكرسى*
> *حقيقى تسلم ريهام على هذا الأختيار*
> *أولا أنا أشكرك من أعماق قلبى*
> *لمجهوداتك الجبارة فى المنتدى*
> *فلك جزيل الشكر والأمتنان ...*
> ...


 
امي الكريمه

شكرا لكي

----------


## حسام عمر

> اخي الكريم .. ا . حسام عمر الزملكاوي الصميم ..
> انا جايه علشان اشكر حضرتك على الجهد الكبير ايل حضرتك بتبذله علشانا في المنتدى..
> وايل تشهد عليه الافلام الجميلة ايل حضرتك بتجيبها لنا .. 
> ربنا يخلي حضرتك ويبارك فيك ويوفقك لكل خير.. 
> على فكرة يا استاذ حسام احنا كلنا في البيت عندنا زملكاوية جدا جداااااااا.. فيما عدى زوج اختي مسكين يا عيني لما بيشوف عندنا ماتش .. 
> بكرر شكري لحضرتك .. ولاختي الكريمة بوكي بوكي على الاختيار الطيب الجميل ..
> ختاما ارجو ان تتقبل خالص الود والتقدير


الأخت الكريمه


ولاءالدين


اهلا وسهلا بكي

وبكل شعب الكويت الكريم

وبأسرتك جميعها

 وسلام خاص لزوج اختك

مدام فيه روح رياضيه 

يبقى خلاص



وقد سعدت مؤخرا بلقاء

السيد

صاحب نادي الكويت الكويتي

اللي طلع زملكاوي جامد

واتمنى لكي التوفيقالدائم

والصلاح والفلاح

----------


## حسام عمر

> أنت جبت الكلام دا منييييييييين
> 
> أنا طول عمرى أهلاوى !!!!!!


منا عارف

بس بهزر 

وده عادي

----------


## حسام عمر

[quote=ماما زوزو]*************
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أبنى الغالى / حسام*
*والله منور الكرسى*
*حقيقى تسلم ريهام على هذا الأختيار*
*أولا أنا أشكرك من أعماق قلبى*
*لمجهوداتك الجبارة فى المنتدى*
*فلك جزيل الشكر والأمتنان ...*

**

*أليك منى باقة ورد ...*

**
*************************
[/quote

 

ماما زوزو 


لو عوزه تسألي

انا موجود

ولا عشان انا زملاكوي

عموما ً شكرا انك فكرتي 

تدخلي الموضوع

وربنا يوفقك ويكرمك

سؤال متداري؟؟؟؟؟


( هو فيه حاجه وانا معرفشي)

 ::eek::   ::eek::   ::eek::

----------


## حسام عمر

> *حبيب قلبي حسام باشا عمر*
> 
> *مبروك عليك الكرسي .. شعر وللا دقن يا بيه ؟؟*
> 
> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *طبعا حسام عمر أخ عزيز وغالي .. وكان من أول الأحباب اللي قابلتهم من المنتدى .. والحقيقة سعدت جدا بالتعرف عليه لإن شخصيته في الحقيقة أجمل من ردوده هههههه .. لا مؤاخذة يا حسام ردودك المقصيرة فعلا مش زي شخصيتك المرحة وروحك الجميلة .. ومازلت منتظر زيارتك يا الحبيب .. ما تغيبش عليا .. أنا ما عنديش أسئلة لإن حسام عمر معايا أون لاين على طول .. واهو نخف عليه شوية من الأسئلة الجامدة دي .. تحياتي يا حسام .. ولك خالص حبي*
> * * 
> 
> drawFrame()


اخي الحبيب

محمد


مرورك بالموضوع نوره

وزاده بهجه وضياء

واتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم


ومسيري اول منزل اسكندريه لازم اعدي عليك

ومش ناسي الاكله الجميله اللي عزمتني عليها

واتمنى لك كل الخير والسعاده لك

ولأسرتك الكريمه

واصدقائك المميزين

----------


## حسام عمر

شكرا لجميع الردود والاسئله

----------


## حسام عمر

> علي طول كده معندناش وقت


اهلا وسهلا بيك

في الموضوع

يا احمد  :f:  




> أيه أكتر شيء بيضايقك في المنتدى ( غير الأهلاويه طبعا )  ؟



مش كل الاهلويه


انتا من الاهلويه اللي مبتدخلش


قاعه الرياضه الا لو الزمالك

مغلوب في ماتش تقول 


كلمتين ينرفزوا ودمتم



اثر شيء بيديقني فى المنتدى

السيرفر اللعين

اللى لو اتظبط حنكون من

اول 100 موقع في العالم






> السؤال الثاني 
> مفكرتش في يوم تشجع الاهلي وهو بيلاعب الزمالك علي إعتبار أن اهل البيت أهلاوية ( حتى ولو مجبر ) ؟


 
لا

لانه مسأله مبدأ

تساوي عندي

لو امريكا فكرت

تدخل مصر وانا سقفتلهم

طبعا امريكا احسن من دوله تانيه






> السؤال الثالث 
> ما الذي تتمناه لرابطة مشجعي نادي الزمالك ، وما الذي تتمناه لمنتدى أبناء مصر ؟


اتمنى للربطه ان تديم  

شعارها لا للشتيمه


التشجيع المثالي


وبأمانه ان سعيد بالرابطه وكل من عرفتهم من الرابطه


اتمنى لمنتدى ابناء مصر

سيرفير جامد

اعضاء في جميع المجالات

يبقى دخوله بكرنيه وبوسطه

وانه يبقى افضل موقع في العالم

والسي ان ان

تيجي تسجل معاك

وانتا تغلس عليهم

فأسجل انا معاهم

حيلقوني في الانجليزي ميح

حيسجلوا في الاخر مع احمد ناصر

واشوفه واعرفه

ده على اساس انه بسنت في اسكندريه

وفاضل ديما ً مسافر

والباقي كلهم مشغولين


اتمنى ان اراك دائما على خير

يا احمد

وربنا بيركلك في ولادك

ويطلعوا احسن منك

----------


## شادو

أنا جيت أسجل حضورى 

لأكثر قلب أبيض فى المنتدى

حسام ..عنده قدرة كبيرة لكسب الأصدقاء فى ثوان

عملها فيه و حبيته

شوف ياعم حسام....أنا مش هسألك لأن الأخوة غطوا الأسئلة كلها تقريبا

لى تعليق على ردودك الخاصة بالكورة

واضح قوى انك مش زملكاوى

 لكن اللى واضح انك بتكره الأهلى وبتدافع عن إختيارك إنك زملكاوى

زى كل الزملكاوية اللى لقوا نفسهم فى الورطة دى

صح ولا لأه

اعترف ..انت على كرسى الإعتراف

تحياتى

----------


## عصام كابو

*اخى الحبيب حسام:
شكرا على الردود الجميلة
اوعى تكون اتضايقت علشان الاسئلة كثيرة..... ده من حبى لك عايز اعرفك اكثر
بالنسبة لعزومة الغدا
انا يا عم مش عزمتك من يومين على محل حواوشى فى قاعة الرياضة؟؟
هههههههههههههههه
على العموم الدعوة لسة قائمة........ اخلص الامتحانات بس و مستنيك عند الدهان بتاع الحواوشى فى الحسين.*

----------


## مظلوووم

بص >>>>>>> ::nooo:: 
شووووف >>>>>> :: 
ميييييين ؟  ::  
يا وعدى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عمنا حسام على كرسى الاعتراف يا رجاله
واهو بيتسال ويرد ويقول احلى قواله
فى مدرجات الزمالك تلاقيه فى البرد والقياله
يالا اعملوا حفله  وهاتوا الطبل والزمر والخياله
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يقويك يا زعيم على كرسى الاعتراف  :: 
وانا داخل بس احييك واقولك ربنا يعينك ويقويك على اساله حبايبك  :: 
وحقيقى الاخوه قالوا ووفوا
اختيار جميل حقيقى لعضو اجمل ربنا يبارك فيه  ::   :: 
ويجعلوا عاااااااامر بيك دايما يا باشا
اخووووووووك
اوتووووووبيس  ::

----------


## R17E

يا نهار  :good:  

إنت جيت هنـا ::h::  

عموما حظك السعيد إني متأخر 

هاقرء من الاول و أرجعلك يا باشا 

و سيبك من حكاية الاسبوع دي إنت تاخد الكرسي ليك خالص :4:  

سلام مؤقت ::xx::

----------


## حسام عمر

> ** 
> 
> *حسام عمر * 
> ** 
> *شكرا بوكى لاختيارك نجمنا الجميل حسام عمر كبير الزمالكوية بالمنتدى*
> 
> *اهلا يا حسام منور الكرسى* 
> *سعدت جدا بقراءة الاسئلة والردود بس اول مرة اتخيل انك عصبى لان انطباعى عنك من خلال الردود انك هادى جدا وحتى لما شفت صورتك مع اعضاء المنتدى وجدتك مختلف تماما*


 
الاخت الكريمه

نوسه

لا انا بالفعل عصبي جدا ً

وسريع الغضب وفي بعض الاحيان الغلط


ولكني  اتخلص من العصبيه بسرعه

وافكر فيما جرى

ولو كنت مخطأ

اقدم الاعتزار سريعا ً







> *ندخل على الاسئلة* 
> *من خلال ردك عن ما يضحك ذكرت مديرك فى الشغل احكى موقف من مواقف هذا المدير* 
> *بس ممكن تدينى اسمة ورقم تليفونة علشان اخلية يقراء الموقف هههههههههه*
> 
> *ثانيا بجد يا حسام مجهودك واضح فى المنتدى وموضوعاتك فى كل المجالات بتجيب وقت منين لكل دة* 
> 
> *ثالثا لو اتيح لك رحلة لمكان جميل وعليك تختار فردين سؤاء من المنتدى او من الاسرة او من اصدقائك تختار مين ولية*




 اولا ً


السيد المدير او المدراء لايستطيعون الكلام معي

لأنه خالي صاحب الشركه

في المواقف الجديه

هما اللي بيعملوا قطط

وده خنقني

ثانيا ً

مش حكايه وقت

البيت  والشغل


او في النتات كافيه

عند اصدقائي

دائما عندما اجد جديد

بيكون من نصيب منتدى ابناء مصر

ويمكن اللي مساعد انه الاغلبيه العظمى من الموضيع

منقوله

فمفيهاش تعب قدح زناد الفكر

ثالثا ً

ميتفعنيش انا حكايه شخصين

انا بحب اللمه

بحب الكتره

وبحب التجمعات

فحنجمع اصدقائي على اصدقاء المنتدى


فيما عدا احمد ناصر وعز الدين

عشان حيكونوا مشغولين


ونطلع رحله على سوريا

بلدي الثاني التي اكن لها ولأهلها كل الحب


ونعيش رحله مبين دمشق وتدمر وحلب


 واللاذقيه و حمص وحماه 

ونشرب العيران

ونأكل الفطائر السوريه والدندورمه

اللى مدقـتـش زيهم من 25 سنه

ونتفسح هناك 

ونطلع على اللبنان

هذا البلد الجميل

الذي مارأيت سوريا ً الا ويحب اللبنان

ونتطلع الى جبالها وسهولها 

وحدائقها واهلها الطيب الجميل

ونرجع على مصر

ناخد لفه من دهب الى شرم الشيخ

الى الغردقه الى اسوان الى الاقصر

الى الودي الجديد الى مرسى مطروح

الى الاسكندريه الى دمياط عشان نجيب حلويات

الى بورسعيد عشان نجيب هدمتين

 




> *كفاية كدة انا عارفة الكرسى متعب لكن ميهمكش صلادينوا مجهز ليك الشيشة وجاوب براحتك* 
> 
> *تحياتى اليك*





بارك الله فيكى

يا نوسه

ومستني السبوع

وربنا يبركلك في اسرتك الكريمه

----------


## sea_wolf

:f2:   :f2:  

حبيبى حسام 
ازيك واخبارك ايه 
 على فكرة انا جيت فىالاول    وكنت مناوائل المرحبين بيك على الكرسى 
علىالعموم اهلا بيك مرة تانى 
اخى وحبيبى حسام 
مش كل الاهلاوية بيكرهو الزمالك .......... ولا ميخحترمش خصمو ميستحقش الاحترام 
صح ولا انا غلطان 
وغير كدة  مين فينا مشجعش الزمالك  فى اى مباراة خارجية لما بيكون بيلعب باسم مصر 
وانت كمان  اكيد كنت بتشجع الاهلى فى البطلولة الافريقية ؟..
المهم نرجع لاسئلتنا 
ايه  رائيك فى مستوى الرياضة فى مصر .ومتى يصبح وجودنا اساسى فى كاس العالم 
......... من  هو افضل مطرب  لديك 
سؤال    انا مقبل على الخطوبة ان شاء الله 
فما هى نصيحتك لى 
وشكرا

----------


## حسام عمر

> ازيك ياحسام حقيقى كل كلمه اتقالت عليك فى الموضوع قليله عليك بجد ربنا يكرمك


الف شكر لكلامك الجميل

يا احمد

والطيب لا يقول الا الطيب





> نبتدى الاسئله ياجميل 
> 
> ايه الحلم الى انت لغايه دلوقتى عايز تحققه ومش عارف ؟ 
> ايه الاكله الى بتحبها جدا ومش هتزهق منها ؟ 
> موقف حصلك ومش عايزه يتكرر تانى نهائى ؟ 
> ايه اللحظه الى عدت عليك كانها سنين وايه اللحظه الى نفسك تتكرر ديما ؟


يا مسهل يارب

ايه الحلم الى انت لغايه دلوقتى عايز تحققه ومش عارف ؟ 

اني اجيب اولاد كتير من 12 الى مافوق


ايه الاكله الى بتحبها جدا ومش هتزهق منها ؟ 

الفول والطعميه وجنبهم بيض عيون بالبسطرمه


 وجبنه قديمه ( اي مش ) وبصل وخيار وطماطم وخس

وعيش


موقف حصلك ومش عايزه يتكرر تانى نهائى ؟ 


الخطوبات التي تنتهي على لا شيء



ايه اللحظه الى عدت عليك كانها سنين ؟

لحظه سماع خبر وفاة والدي


وايه اللحظه الى نفسك تتكرر ديما ؟ 

لما يقلولي جالك 3 ولاد وبنت



> كفايه كده وليا عوده باذن الله


اهلا وسهلا ً بك دائما ً

يا احمد

وربنا ينجحك ويسهلك امورك ويوفقك

----------


## حسام عمر

> ازيك يا حسام
> ان شاء الله تكون بخير ..


اهلا وسهلا بيك 

يا محمد :f:  

يا من احبك الجميع رغم الفتره القصيره 

لانضمامك معنا




> خد عندك الكام سؤال دول
> ماذا تحب ان تسمع عندما تكون فى لحظة هدوء ... ؟
> انت زملكاوى .. الموضوع ده وراثة ؟؟ على فكرة انا اسمعلاوى ..
> نفسى اعزمك على اكلة سمك فى اسكندرية .. موافق ؟


 
ماذا تحب ان تسمع عندما تكون فى لحظة هدوء ... ؟


لو تفكير  في موضوع هام  قرأن كريم

لو استرخاء موسيقى هادئه او اغاني قديمه

لو مقريف اغاني شعبيه

انت زملكاوى .. الموضوع ده وراثة ؟؟ على فكرة انا اسمعلاوى ..


ممكن خيلاني كلهم زملكويه واخويا اللي اكبر مني

اما والدي فكان يشجع الترسانه واي فرقه من الصعيد

اما والدتي واخي الاكبر فهم اهلويه ( ومتهيألي عند فيه بس )


والاسمعلويه اخوتنا واولاد عمنا

نفسى اعزمك على اكلة سمك فى اسكندرية .. موافق ؟

اوافق بكل شده

انا جاي ان شاء الله قريبا ً

وياريت تكون بيتي

والف شكر لهدايك القيمه

واتمنى لك كل الخير

والسعاده والتوفيق

يا محمد باشا :f:

----------


## حسام عمر

> إيه يا حسام مش بترد علي طول ليه كده مش هتلحق ده انا جاية تاني أسأل هاهاها


 
السيرفير كان بيرفض الاجوبه

وكنت مشغول

واهلا وسهلا بكي

دائما يا ريهام




> 1- ما هو أمثر موقف ضايقك أثناء تواجدك في المنتدي؟؟
> 
> 2- ما هو أكثر موقف أضحكك أثناء تواجدك في المنتدي؟؟؟
> 
> 3- هل انت ممن يتأثرون بالإنطباع الأول؟؟ و من يا تري أخذت عنه إنطباع و وجدته بعد ذلك 
> عكس ما توقعت سواء للأفضل أو للأسوأ؟؟


 
 

1- ما هو أكثر موقف ضايقك أثناء تواجدك في المنتدي؟؟


لما حدثت مشكله مع عمرو صالح ولقيت بعض الأعضاء وخدين مني موقف

2- ما هو أكثر موقف أضحكك أثناء تواجدك في المنتدي؟؟؟

لا اتذكر موقف معين


3- هل انت ممن يتأثرون بالإنطباع الأول؟؟

لا انا بدرس اللى قدامي وبحاول اخد فكره عامه عنه

ثم اصدر انطباعي 


 و من يا تري أخذت عنه إنطباع و وجدته بعد ذلك 
عكس ما توقعت سواء للأفضل أو للأسوأ؟؟

عضو مخضرم معنا كنت اكن له كل التقدير والاحترام

ولكني فوجأت به يسب احد الاعضاء الجدد 

فأسفت كثيرا ً على  اسلوبه الفظ




> يلا كفاية و مش ضامنة اني مش هرجع تالت 
> 
> في رعاية الله،،،


بارك الله فيكي اختى ريهام

وفيه احتفاليه ليكى فى الموضوع

ماما زوزو عملها ليكي

ياريت تشوفيها

----------


## حسام عمر

> ازيك يا حسام 
> (صح الدعوة لموقع الأستاذ عمرو خالد ) كده برادووووووووا دا أنت قلبك أسود أوى 
> واهلاً بأهل أسيوط على العموم احنا أقارب بس أنا من سوهاج يعنى جيران 
> لكن ألف ألف ألف بعد الشر على الأهلى .
> أسألك سؤال جديد (أيه هو)طيب هل عندك أخوات (بنات أو شباب ) ؟؟؟ 
> وكفاية كده ..... شكراً لك ...... وأنا كمان اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح 
> سلااااااااااااام


 
اهلا وسهلا بكي

يا دعاء

منوره الموضوع

وربنا يوفقك ويكرمك



طيب هل عندك أخوات (بنات أو شباب ) ؟؟؟ 

عندي اخين اكبر مني

وللأسف معنديش اخوات بنات

----------


## حسام عمر

> منور الكرسى يا حسام
> اختيار موفق يا بوكى
> عندى سؤال واحد
> ما هى الامنية التى تمنيتها وحمدت الله على عدم تحققها؟
> تقبل تحياتى


 
بارك الله فيكي

يا ديدي

وشكرا لكي


ما هى الامنية التى تمنيتها وحمدت الله على عدم تحققها؟


الزواج

لاني حهديها زوج عصبي ومنفعل وووووو


وخائف انه ميستمرش

لاني لما اتجوز حتكون كل عواطفي منصبه اليها

ولو صدمت لن تتكرر ابدا ً فكره الزواج


اتمنى لك كل التوفيق مع زوج المستقبل

ويارب يبركلكم في بعض

وتعزمينا عشان نغير الفكره عن الدمايطه

----------


## Abdou Basha

إزيك يا حسام باشا..؟؟

منور الموضوع.

سعيد جدا بوجودك، وحابب أقول يا شباب إن حسام من أكثر الأعضاء نشاطا في تجميع الأعضاء وعقد لقاءات.

أحب أسألك الأسئلة دي بقى :

- قبل ما نتقابل في قهوة الاعتماد أنا وهشام والصاعق.. كنت متخيل عبده باشا شكله إزاي (شعره اصفر وعنيه خضرا :l:  )..؟؟

- ازاي بتتغلب على الضيق والنرفزة..؟؟ :Mad:  

- أحلى أيام حياتك (طفولة - مراهقة - شباب ) ؟

وأتمنى لك كل التوفيق 

 :Smart:

----------


## حسام عمر

> حسام باشا منور الكرسى 
> 
> 
> 
> عمرو امام


 
اهلا وسهلا بيك 

يا عمرو

نورت المنتدى بعد 

فترة غياب

وانا سعيد جدا بتشريفك للموضوع




> انا اسالك سؤال 
> 
> رجلان فى حياتك ماهما ؟...........
> 
> امراتان فى حياتك ماهما ؟..............
> 
> طفلان فى حياتك ما هما ؟.............
> 
> حدثان سعيدان فى حياتك ماهما ؟...........
> ...


 
 
رجلان فى حياتك ماهما ؟...........


والدي واخي الاكبر مني خالد

امراتان فى حياتك ماهما ؟..............


امي وزوجتي المقبله بأذن الله

طفلان فى حياتك ما هما ؟.............


عمر اسامه واحمد خالد


 وبلبل اسامه ودينا خالد وسما اسامه

وفيه وطفل جاي فى السكه


اولاد اخواتي اللي بعتبرهم زي اولادي 

وخاصه عمر وبلبل لاني ربتهم حوالي 10 اعوام

حدثان سعيدان فى حياتك ماهما ؟...........


يوم فرح اخي خالد

ويوم ما ربنا رزقه بأحمد

حدثان محزنان وان شاء الله مايكونش فيه ... ماهما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


يوم وفاه والدي

ويوم وفاة توئم روحي

والذي ترك جرح غائر في قلبي

وابكاني ما حيت

حيث مات وهو نائم الى جواري

اخي  حسين ( توفي عن عمر خمسة اعوام )

كان يصغرني بأقل من عام


كنت انا وهو  يتفتلنا بلاد

كنا اشقيه جدا

وفي نفس الوقت محبوبين من الجميع


كنا بنتصرف تصرفات واحده

كان بينا تفاهم غريب

الكل كان بيقول انه دمغنا مفتوحه على بعض


ويوم وفاه  هاني صديقي

كنا دائما ً خلف خلاف

ويوم وفاة سيد صديقي الحبيب

كان كاتم اسراري ومن اظرف الشخصيات 


اللى شفتهم في حياتي





> تحياتى العميقه حسام
> 
> عمرو امام


ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك يا عمرو

وأتمنى اراك دائما ً

على كل خير

----------


## حسام عمر

> *ايه ده يا عم حسام انت ما بتردش ليه يا عم على الاسئلة*
> *متهيألى بالطريقة دى مش هتلاحق على الاسئلة*
> *مش كده ولا ايييييييييييه*



عذرا لعدم الرد 

كنت مشغول في العمل

والسيرفر عمل معايا مقلب

بعد مرديت وقدحت زناد فكري

علي ال 14 سؤال السرفر وقع

----------


## حسام عمر

> اهلا يا استاذ حسام منور الكرسى


اهلا وسهلا بكي 

يا دكتوره

منوره الموضوع





> انا مش هطول عليك فى الاسئلة هما كام سؤال كده صغيرين
> 
> اكتر حاجة بتحب تلاقيها فى اصحابك ؟؟؟
> 
> اكتر اكلة نفسك تاكلها غير الملوخية بالجمبرى ؟؟؟
> 
> ومين من الاعضاء اللى بتشوفه يشبهك اوى ؟؟؟
> 
> عضو نفسك يدخل يسالك فى كرسى التعارف ولغاية دلوقتى لسه مدخلش؟؟؟


 
اكتر حاجة بتحب تلاقيها فى اصحابك ؟؟؟

1- زي مبيقولوا في وشي يقولوا في ظهري

2 -تصفيت النفوس سريعا

اللي زعلان من حاجه يقولها بسرعه

3 -القلب الابيض البعيد عن اي خبث

اكتر اكلة نفسك تاكلها غير الملوخية بالجمبرى ؟؟؟


شرائح لحم الغزال

شرائح لحم النعام

شرائح لحم الخيول

السيمون فيميه

كفايه كده دلوقتي

ومين من الاعضاء اللى بتشوفه يشبهك اوى ؟؟؟

مفيش

انا نسخه صعب تكرارها

عضو نفسك يدخل يسالك فى كرسى التعارف ولغاية دلوقتى لسه مدخلش؟؟؟

ماما زوزو ( دخلت عملت احتفاليه لريهام )

الاستاذ عاطف هلال

الصاعق

نور

هشام نصار

الدكتور احمد فنديس

وواحده لو شافت الكلام ده

حتفرح اوي

والدتي





> كفاية كده بقى وربنا يكرمك يارب يا استاذ حسام وينولك كل اللى تتمناه ويخلصك من كل حاجة مضيقاك


 
بارك الله فيكي

وجزاكي كل الخير

وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك

وشكرا لكلامك الجميل

----------


## دعاء الكروان

> اهلا وسهلا بكي
> 
> يا دعاء
> 
> منوره الموضوع
> 
> وربنا يوفقك ويكرمك
> 
> 
> ...


أخى الفاضل حسام 
كلنا هنا إخواتك .... بنات وشباب .... فهذه أحلى روح مميزة لمنتدانا الجميل هذاااااااااا
سعدت بتعرفى عليك أكثر .... وسعدت باهتمامك للرد على ..... أشكرك 
وشرفت ونورت كرسى الأعتراف .

----------


## a_leader

> نفسى اعزمك على اكلة سمك فى اسكندرية .. موافق ؟
> 
> اوافق بكل شده
> 
> انا جاي ان شاء الله قريبا ً
> 
> وياريت تكون بيتي


يا الف اهلا و سهلا بيك و تشرفنا فى اى وقت

----------


## حسام عمر

> أنا جيت أسجل حضورى 
> 
> لأكثر قلب أبيض فى المنتدى
> 
> حسام ..عنده قدرة كبيرة لكسب الأصدقاء فى ثوان
> 
> عملها فيه و حبيته
> 
> شوف ياعم حسام....أنا مش هسألك لأن الأخوة غطوا الأسئلة كلها تقريبا
> ...


 
شكرا لك 

اخي محمود

على الكلام الجميل


ولكن انتا لم تعرفتي حقا ً


مش انا اللى اكره لاني اكره الكره

وعموما ً شكرا ً لاتهامك لي


وبارك الله فيك

واتمنى لك التوفيق

من غير متظلم حد

----------


## حسام عمر

> *اخى الحبيب حسام:*
> *شكرا على الردود الجميلة*
> *اوعى تكون اتضايقت علشان الاسئلة كثيرة..... ده من حبى لك عايز اعرفك اكثر*
> *بالنسبة لعزومة الغدا*
> *انا يا عم مش عزمتك من يومين على محل حواوشى فى قاعة الرياضة؟؟*
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *على العموم الدعوة لسة قائمة........ اخلص الامتحانات بس و مستنيك عند الدهان بتاع الحواوشى فى الحسين.*


وانا مستني يا عصام

 :f2:  
انك تخلص امتحاناتك


ومستني العزومه على احر من الجمر

في العهد الجديد

----------


## حسام عمر

> بص >>>>>>>
> شووووف >>>>>>
> ميييييين ؟  
> يا وعدى 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عمنا حسام على كرسى الاعتراف يا رجاله
> واهو بيتسال ويرد ويقول احلى قواله
> فى مدرجات الزمالك تلاقيه فى البرد والقياله
> يالا اعملوا حفله وهاتوا الطبل والزمر والخياله
> ...


الف الف شكر

اخي الجميل


محمد الشتري

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:  
علي الكلام 


المعسل :;):  

الجميل

الظريف

الانيق


واتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلبي :hey:  

وربنا يبركلك انت واسرتك الكريمه :y:

----------


## حسام عمر

> يا نهار  
> 
> إنت جيت هنـا 
> 
> عموما حظك السعيد إني متأخر 
> 
> هاقرء من الاول و أرجعلك يا باشا 
> 
> و سيبك من حكاية الاسبوع دي إنت تاخد الكرسي ليك خالص 
> ...


 
اهلا وسهلا بيك 

يا محمد


شرفت الموضوع

ومنتظر رجوعك

----------


## شادو

> شكرا لك 
> 
> اخي محمود
> 
> على الكلام الجميل
> 
> 
> ولكن انتا لم تعرفتي حقا ً
> 
> ...


أخى وحبيبى حسام

لا سمح الله 

أنا لم أقصد إتهامك بهذه الصفه الذميمة ..فأنت أخ عزيز قلبك طيب و أبيض

ولكنها الكره ..عندما نتكلم عنها ...لابد ان تكون هناك مساحة من المباسطة لأنها لا تحتمل أكثر من ذلك

أرجو أن تتفهم وجهة نظرى

وبعدين طول ما إنت زملكاوى أنا  أهلاوى ..يعنى لابد من المشاغبه الرقيقة

سامحنى إن لم أجد التعبير

دمت بحب

----------


## ديدي

> بارك الله فيكي
> 
> يا ديدي
> 
> وشكرا لكي
> 
> 
> ما هى الامنية التى تمنيتها وحمدت الله على عدم تحققها؟
> 
> ...


على فكرة يا حسام مش هاحتاج اغير فكرتك عن الدمايطة لانها اساسا فكرة غلط من الاول 
واسال اى حد هاتعرف انهم اكرم ناس 
الاهم بقى انك تغير فكرتك عن الزواج
لان الاستقرار مهم جدااا
والزواج نعمة من ربنا سبحانه وتعالى لو احسنا الاختيار
اى عيب فى احد الاطراف من السهل انه يتغلب عليها لو اراد
مفيش انسان خالى من العيوب ابدا
تحياتى لك وتمنياتى بالتوفيق

----------


## amr emam

> اهلا وسهلا بيك 
> 
> يا عمرو
> 
> نورت المنتدى بعد 
> 
> فترة غياب
> 
> وانا سعيد جدا بتشريفك للموضوع
> ...



قد  ايه  يا حسام  انت  انسان جميل 

قلبك  صافى  وعندك  صراحه عاليه 

حقيقى  انا فعلا بحسد نفسى على صداقتك الجميله 

واسف لو قلبت  عليك المواجع  والذكريات الحزينه

وان شاء الله تكون خير خلف لخير سلف

ودلوقتى معلش اسالك تانى 

ايه احلامك وامنياتك  وتطلعاتك   بالنسبه  لمستقبلك ...........؟؟؟؟ :Bye:   :Bye:  

وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك دايما

دمت بكل الود :4:  
عمرو امام

----------


## حسام عمر

> حبيبى حسام 
> ازيك واخبارك ايه 
> على فكرة انا جيت فىالاول وكنت مناوائل المرحبين بيك على الكرسى 
> علىالعموم اهلا بيك مرة تانى 
> اخى وحبيبى حسام 
> مش كل الاهلاوية بيكرهو الزمالك .......... ولا ميخحترمش خصمو ميستحقش الاحترام 
> صح ولا انا غلطان 
> وغير كدة مين فينا مشجعش الزمالك فى اى مباراة خارجية لما بيكون بيلعب باسم مصر 
> وانت كمان اكيد كنت بتشجع الاهلى فى البطلولة الافريقية ؟..
> ...


 
اخي الجميل

محمد


 :f:   :f:   :f:  

منور الموضوع

وسعيد جدا بعودتك


العلاقه مبين الاهلي والزمالك تاريخيه


عندما يفوز الزمالك على الاهلي


 لابد من وجود اصدقاء اهلاويه تهزر معاهم



والعكس صحيح ايضا ً 




> المهم نرجع لاسئلتنا 
> ايه رائيك فى مستوى الرياضة فى مصر .ومتى يصبح وجودنا اساسى فى كاس العالم 
> ......... من هو افضل مطرب لديك 
> سؤال انا مقبل على الخطوبة ان شاء الله 
> فما هى نصيحتك لى 
> وشكرا







ايه رائيك فى مستوى الرياضة فى مصر .

هيه فين الرياضه في مصر


 بجد انا مش شيفها 

وجود رؤساء اتحادات ومسؤلين عنها

لا يفهمون شيء غبر جمع الاموال افسد الامور

ومتى يصبح وجودنا اساسى فى كاس العالم 


ممكن لو تصلح ما سبق


عند وجود احتراف حقيقي

عندما تجد 14 لا عب كلهم حسام حسن
......... من هو افضل مطرب لديك 


بالطبع   




المطرب العاطفي الاول في مصر



شعبان عبد الرحيم


سؤال انا مقبل على الخطوبة ان شاء الله 


فما هى نصيحتك لى 

استخير الله


وتوكل على الله

وعامل اهل خطيبتك كما تحب ان يعاملوك

وادخل بنيه صافيه

ربنا حيسهل بأذن الله


وانا سعيد بأسئلتك جدا يا محمد

وربنا يوفقك ويكرمك

----------


## سـلـوى

*   

هييييييية هييييييييييية
حسام 
حسام

بجد من الشخصيات المميزة جدااااااا
محل احترام و تقدير من الجميع

مش عارفة اقول اية

حضرتك من اوائل من عتبرهم لى اخوة
و للجميع بجد

ربنا يحفظ حضرتك
و يزيد حب الناس لك
و حب ربنا ليك يزيد قبل الكل و يجعلك من عباده الصالحين
و يسكنك فسيح جناتة
و يحقق لك ما تتمنى
و ينعم عليك بالاسرة المباركة و الخلف الصالح

اميييين يا رب

و تسلم على اجابات حضرتك الرائعة
ما شاء الله

تقديرى و احترامى الدائم

اختك الصغيرة سلوى*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*مع السلامو عليكوووووو*

*ازيك يا أستاذ حُسْ*
*عامل على كرسى الكهربا دا* 
*و ازاى معاليك دلوقتى* 
*انا الصراحة مش لاقى كلام أقوله بعد ما قرأت كل الكلام اللى اخواننا واخواتنا قالوه فوق دا* 
*بس كل اللى أقدر أقولهولك دلوقتى*
*ان ربنا يكرمك يوفقك .. ويرزقك بنت الحلال اللى تجيب لنا زوماليكوو صغيرين كدا* 
*و برده ما فيش مفر من انى اسألك سؤال ...*
*س1) يوم فرحك ان شاء الله ... هتلبس بدلة بيضة ولا بدلة سودا* 
*س2) مش ناوى تفكر تعزمنى آجى آكل يوم الفرح و أمشى تانى   * 
*تحياتى   القلبية لك يا اخى الأكبر*
*اخوك وطوووط*

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فرصة جميلة جدا اننا نتعرف عليك اخى حسام
وانا سعيدة اننا اتعرفنا على شخصيتك المميزة عن قرب
وهكمل قراءة باقى الصفحات ولو لقيت سؤال هدخل اسأله باذن الله
وربنا يوفقك ويعينك دائما اخى الفاضل*

----------


## الصاعق

*وقعت يا سمسم وجه يومك* 

*قوللي بقا كنت متخيل ايه عن كل واحد م الأعضاء اللي شفتهم على الطبيعة ولقيتهم ايه ( انا عارف الإجابة على الأقل بالنسبة لي )*

----------


## boukybouky

> بارك الله فيكي اختى ريهام
> 
> وفيه احتفاليه ليكى فى الموضوع
> 
> ماما زوزو عملها ليكي
> 
> ياريت تشوفيها


 ::   ::   ::   ::  

بجد خلتني أعد أدور في الردود 

حسام رد ماما زوزو ده موجه لك أنت و ليس لي  :f2:  

و مش عارفة إزاي انت فهمته كده   ::  

يلا شد حيلك بقي الأسبوع هيخلص في الغد الجمعة إن شاء الله 

الحق بقي رد علشان مش يكون متأخر عليك ردود 

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حسام عمر

> بجد خلتني أعد أدور في الردود 
> 
> حسام رد ماما زوزو ده موجه لك أنت و ليس لي  
> 
> و مش عارفة إزاي انت فهمته كده  
> 
> يلا شد حيلك بقي الأسبوع هيخلص في الغد الجمعة إن شاء الله 
> 
> الحق بقي رد علشان مش يكون متأخر عليك ردود 
> ...





الأخت الفاضله بوكي بوكي

انا لسه جاب من لعب كوره

وعاندي ماتش تاني الساعه 9 الصبح



لحد الساعه 2

يتخللهم صلاه الجمعه

فى مركز شباب الجزيره


وبعد كده نهائي دوري اليد بين الاهلي والزمالك

حروحه مع الرابطه

ربنا ينصر الزمالك يارب



بعد اذنك ممكن تمديلي يومين استثنائي

لاني لازم اقوم انام دلوقتي

ولكي جزيل الشكر

----------


## boukybouky

> الأخت الفاضله بوكي بوكي
> بعد اذنك ممكن تمديلي يومين استثنائي
> 
> لاني لازم اقوم انام دلوقتي
> 
> ولكي جزيل الشكر


بس كد انت تؤمر حاضر يا سيدي 

نمده هو إحنا عندنا كام رابطة للزمالك  :: 

بس شد حيلك انت شوية  معانا في الرد و ربنا يوفقك

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حسام عمر

> إزيك يا حسام باشا..؟؟
> 
> منور الموضوع.
> 
> سعيد جدا بوجودك، وحابب أقول يا شباب إن حسام من أكثر الأعضاء نشاطا في تجميع الأعضاء وعقد لقاءات.


 
اهلا وسهلا

بك اخي الحبيب

عبد الرحمن

بتعجبني موضيعك الرائعه

وكلامك الموزون

وسعيد جدا بمعرفتي بيك




> أحب أسألك الأسئلة دي بقى :
> 
> - قبل ما نتقابل في قهوة الاعتماد أنا وهشام والصاعق.. كنت متخيل عبده باشا شكله إزاي (شعره اصفر وعنيه خضرا )..؟؟
> 
> - ازاي بتتغلب على الضيق والنرفزة..؟؟ 
> 
> - أحلى أيام حياتك (طفولة - مراهقة - شباب ) ؟
> 
> وأتمنى لك كل التوفيق





- قبل ما نتقابل في قهوة الاعتماد أنا وهشام والصاعق.. كنت متخيل عبده باشا شكله إزاي (شعره اصفر وعنيه خضرا)..؟؟


هل حتصدقني لو قلتلك مش فاكر

لانه الصوره الاوليه انتهت بمجرد رؤيتي لك


بس انا فاكر اني كنت فاكر انه هشام هوه انتا



- ازاي بتتغلب على الضيق والنرفزة..؟؟


حسب

اما  بالقرأن والصلاه ( لو حسيت اتي غلطت في حد )


اما بالموسيقى الهادئه ( دي لما اكون عوز ابقى ريلكس )


اما بالأغاني الشعبيه ( دي لما عوز اهمد نافسي )



- أحلى أيام حياتك (طفولة - مراهقة - شباب ) ؟


كل ما سبق لأني شفت ايام حلوه وايام مره 

في كل ما سبق


بارك الله فيك 


اخي الحبيب عبد الرحمن


ويارب يوفقك

في عملك 

وفي حياتك الشخصيه

ويبركلك في اخوك

واسرتك كلها

----------


## حسام عمر

> أخى الفاضل حسام 
> كلنا هنا إخواتك .... بنات وشباب .... فهذه أحلى روح مميزة لمنتدانا الجميل هذاااااااااا
> سعدت بتعرفى عليك أكثر .... وسعدت باهتمامك للرد على ..... أشكرك 
> وشرفت ونورت كرسى الأعتراف .


وانا سعيد جدا ً

بمعرفتك يا دعاء

----------


## حسام عمر

> يا الف اهلا و سهلا بيك و تشرفنا فى اى وقت


 
الف شكر يا محمد بس اخف الاول

عشان خدت طوبه فتحت دماغي

و وضربه في دراعي


وكل ده عشان بشجع الزمالك من صاله الاهلي


فبفكر بعد كده 

وبعد العلقه التمام

اشجع الزمالك في سري

 :gp:   :gp:   :gp:  

وقريبا ً جدا حتلاقيني عندك يا محمد

----------


## حسام عمر

> أخى وحبيبى حسام
> 
> لا سمح الله 
> 
> أنا لم أقصد إتهامك بهذه الصفه الذميمة ..فأنت أخ عزيز قلبك طيب و أبيض
> 
> ولكنها الكره ..عندما نتكلم عنها ...لابد ان تكون هناك مساحة من المباسطة لأنها لا تحتمل أكثر من ذلك
> 
> أرجو أن تتفهم وجهة نظرى
> ...


 
اخي الجميل

محمود :f:   :f:   :f:  

واللهي انا بحب الهزار

ومبهزرش الا مع من احبه

وفاهم كلامك كويس


ودمت لي صديقا ً جميل

----------


## حسام عمر

> على فكرة يا حسام مش هاحتاج اغير فكرتك عن الدمايطة لانها اساسا فكرة غلط من الاول 
> واسال اى حد هاتعرف انهم اكرم ناس 
> الاهم بقى انك تغير فكرتك عن الزواج
> لان الاستقرار مهم جدااا
> والزواج نعمة من ربنا سبحانه وتعالى لو احسنا الاختيار
> اى عيب فى احد الاطراف من السهل انه يتغلب عليها لو اراد
> مفيش انسان خالى من العيوب ابدا
> تحياتى لك وتمنياتى بالتوفيق


الاخت الفاضله ديدي

حتي في الاسره الواحده فيها الكويس والوحش


الفكره في ان دمياط معقل الاثاث الاول في مصر

شطاره التجار وبعضهم مش كويس وبعضهم مغالي

عشان كده طلع عليهم الكلام ده


انا منتظر بعض الاستقرار في كثير من الامور

وربنا يسهل


منتظر فتاه في خيالي لم تأتي بعد

وكله بأوانه بأذن الله


وربنا يبركلك ويكرمك

انتي والاسره الكريمه

----------


## حسام عمر

> قد ايه يا حسام انت انسان جميل 
> 
> قلبك صافى وعندك صراحه عاليه 
> 
> حقيقى انا فعلا بحسد نفسى على صداقتك الجميله 
> 
> واسف لو قلبت عليك المواجع والذكريات الحزينه
> 
> وان شاء الله تكون خير خلف لخير سلف
> ...


الف شكر لكلامك الجميل


 يا عمرو

وانتا مقلبتش عليه حاجه


الاحداث دي انا فكرها علطول

وربنا يسهل


ايه احلامك وامنياتك وتطلعاتك بالنسبه لمستقبلك ...........؟؟؟؟


من كتر تحطم الاماني و والتطلعات



معدش فيه

بطلت احلم


مخليها حسب ظروفها

ويمكن فيه خير قدام وانا معرفش


الله اعلم


وربنا يبركلك ويكرمك 

يا عمرو


انتا واسرتك الكريمه

----------


## حسام عمر

> *  * 
> 
> *هييييييية هييييييييييية*
> *حسام* 
> *حسام*
> 
> *بجد من الشخصيات المميزة جدااااااا*
> *محل احترام و تقدير من الجميع*
> 
> ...


الاخت الفاضله

بشمهندسه سلوى


لكي مني كل التقدير 


وشكرا لكلامك الجميل


الذي غمرني بالسعاده


واتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح



واتمنى لكي ولأسرتك الكريمه


كل الخير

----------


## حسام عمر

> مع السلامو عليكوووووو
> 
> 
> ازيك يا أستاذ حُسْ
> 
> عامل على كرسى الكهربا دا 
> 
> و ازيك دلوقتى 
> 
> ...


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته





شكرا على الكلام الجميل 



يا احمد

 ::h::   ::h::   ::h::  





وشكرا جدا على الدعوه



وربنا يستجيب بأذن الله 





> و برده ما فيش مفر من انى اسألك سؤال ...
> 
> س1) يوم فرحك ان شاء الله ... هتلبس بدلة بيضة ولا بدلة سودا
> 
> س2) مش ناوى تفكر تعزمنى آجى آكل يوم الفرح و أمشى تانى


 
 


س1) يوم فرحك ان شاء الله ... هتلبس بدلة بيضة ولا بدلة سودا





لما يجى الاول



وان شاء الله حتى اروح ببنطلون جينز وتشيرت



س2) مش ناوى تفكر تعزمنى آجى آكل يوم الفرح و أمشى تانى





هو قائمه المدعويين حتى الان



100 من المنتدى ( انتا منهم )



600 من منتديات اخرى



300 من ربطه عشاق الزمالك



واصدقائي ودول ميتعدوش 



وجيراني



واهلي



واهل العروسه بالمره



يبقى يا اما اعمله في الاستاد





يا اعمله سوكيتي



وانا برجح الحل التاني 







> تحياتى  القلبية لك يا اخى الأكبر
> 
> اخوك وطوووط


 
 


اخي احمد



 لك جزيل الشكر



وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك



انتا واسرتك الكريمه



جمعاء

----------


## حسام عمر

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *فرصة جميلة جدا اننا نتعرف عليك اخى حسام*
> *وانا سعيدة اننا اتعرفنا على شخصيتك المميزة عن قرب*
> *وهكمل قراءة باقى الصفحات ولو لقيت سؤال هدخل اسأله باذن الله*
> *وربنا يوفقك ويعينك دائما اخى الفاضل*


وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته

 
الاخت الفاضله 


بسمه امل


تشريفك للموضوع نوره

وحكون سعيد لو فيه اسئله منك

واتمنى لكى كل الخير

لكى ولأسرتك الكريمه

----------


## حسام عمر

> *وقعت يا سمسم وجه يومك* 
> 
> *قوللي بقا كنت متخيل ايه عن كل واحد م الأعضاء اللي شفتهم على الطبيعة ولقيتهم ايه ( انا عارف الإجابة على الأقل بالنسبة لي )*


 
اخي الحبيب

 احمد

 :f:   :f:   :f:  

هي مش وقعه

الموضوع ظريف رغم


 اني كنت متخوف منه

لكن الحمد لله ربنا ستر 

قوللي بقا كنت متخيل ايه عن كل واحد م الأعضاء اللي شفتهم على الطبيعة ولقيتهم ايه ( انا عارف الإجابة على الأقل بالنسبة لي )

هو انا توقعاتي كانت خائبه جدا ً


ولكني بمجرد ما اري العضو

بثبت الصوره الجديده

وانسى التي كانت في خيالي

فصدقني نسيت الصور 

اللي كانت في بالي


اتمنى لك التوفيق

وربنا يبركلك 

انتا واسرتك الكريمه

يا ابو نور

----------


## حسام عمر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


اخوتي واخواتي ابناء مصر

سعدت بالجلوس على كرسي التعارف


وسعدت بكلامكم الجميل


وسعدت بأسئلتكم

التي جاوبت عليها بكل صراحه


وارجو ان تكون الردود ازالت الغموض عني


مع اني اضن اني لم اكن غامض اساسا ً


وعذرا ً لتأخري في الردود


السيرفر كان سبب كان معاند معايا اوي


وكنت مشغول بعض الشيء


وشكرا ً لسعه صدركم


واتمنى لكم كل التوفيق



والخير والسعاده



والتقرب الى الله 



والسلام ختام


اخوكم



حسام عمر

----------


## amr emam

> سعدت بالجلوس على كرسي التعارف


احنا  اللى اسعد  يا ريس  ::h::  

بالمناقشه والتعرف  على شخصيه محبوبه  جدا  

لها مكانتها فى المنتدى 

تحياتى لك يا حسام  وتمنياتى لك  ::no1::   :4:  

دايما بالتوفيق فى حياتك العمليه  :good:  

وتحياتى للاخت بوكى بوكى  على استضافتها لك  :4:  

عمرو امام

----------


## حسام عمر

> احنا اللى اسعد يا ريس  
> 
> بالمناقشه والتعرف على شخصيه محبوبه جدا 
> 
> لها مكانتها فى المنتدى 
> 
> تحياتى لك يا حسام وتمنياتى لك   
> 
> دايما بالتوفيق فى حياتك العمليه  
> ...


 
الف شكر 


يا عمرو 
 :f:   :f:   :f:  

على كلامك الجميل

وربنا يكرمك ويبركلك

----------

